# اكذوبة قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه



## سنونو (26 أبريل 2006)

قصة إسلام قسيس مصري 



بقلم الدكتور وديع أحمد (الشماس سابقاً)

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..الحمد الله على نعمة الإسلام نعمة كبيرة لا تدانيها نعمة لأنه لم يعد على الأرض من يعبد الله وحده إلا المسلمين. 

* ولقد مررت برحلة طويلة قاربت 40 عاما إلى أن هداني الله وسوف أصف لكم مراحل هذه الرحلة من عمري مرحلة مرحلة:- 

مرحلة الطفولة:- ( زرع ثمار سوداء )

* كان أبى واعظا في الإسكندرية في جمعية أصدقاء الكتاب المقدس وكانت مهنته التبشير في القرى المحيطة والمناطق الفقيرة لمحاولة جذب فقراء المسلمين إلى المسيحية.

* وأصر أبى أن أنضم إلى الشمامسة منذ أن كان عمري ست سنوات وأن أنتظم في دروس مدارس الأحد وهناك يزرعون بذور الحقد السوداء في عقول الأطفال ومنها: - 

1- المسلمون اغتصبوا مصر من المسيحيين وعذبوا المسيحيين. 

2- المسلم أشد كفرا من البوذي وعابد البقر. 

3- القرآن ليس كتاب الله ولكن محمد اخترعه. 

4- المسلمين يضطهدون النصارى لكي يتركوا مصر ويهاجروا..... وغير ذلك من البذور التي تزرع الحقد الأسود ضد المسلمين في قلوب الأطفال. 

* وفى هذه الفترة المحرجة كان أبى يتكلم معنا سرا عن انحراف الكنائس عن المسيحية الحقيقية التي تحرم الصور والتماثيل والسجود للبطرك والاعتراف للقساوسة.

مرحلة الشباب ( نضوج ثمار الحقد الأسود )

أصبحت أستاذا في مدارس الأحد و معلما للشمامسة وكان عمري 18 سنة وكان علي أن أحضر دروس الوعظ بالكنيسة والزيارة الدورية للأديرة ( خاصة في الصيف ) حيث يتم استدعاء متخصصين في مهاجمة الإسلام والنقد اللاذع للقرآن ومحمد ( صلي الله علية وسلم ).

* وما يقال في هذه الاجتماعات: 

1- القرآن مليء بالمتناقضات ( ثم يذكروا نصف آية ) مثل ( ولا تقربوا الصلاة...) 

2- القرآن مليء بالألفاظ الجنسية ويفسرون كلمة ( نكاح ) علي أنها الزنا أو اللواط.

3- يقولون أن النبي ومحمد ( صلي الله عليه وسلم ) قد أخذ تعاليم النصرانية من ( بحيره ) الراهب ثم حورها و اخترع بها دين الإسلام ثم قتل بحيرة حتي لا يفتضح أمره........ ومن هذا الاستهزاء بالقرآن الكريم و محمد ( صلي الله عليه وسلم ) الكثير والكثير...

أسئلة محيرة:

الشباب في هذه الفترة و أنا منهم نسأل القساوسة أسئلة كانت تحيرنا: 

شاب مسيحي يسأل:

س: ما رأيك بمحمد ( صلي الله عليه وسلم ) ؟

القسيس يجاوب: هو إنسان عبقري و زكي.

س: هناك الكثير من العباقرة مثل ( أفلاطون، سقراط, حامورابي.....) ولكن لم نجد لهم أتباعا و دين ينتشر بهذه السرعة الي يومنا هذا ؟ لماذا ؟ 

ج: يحتار القسيس في الإجابة 

شاب أخر يسأل:

س: ما رأيك في القرآن ؟

ج: كتاب يحتوي علي قصص للأنبياء ويحض الناس علي الفضائل ولكنه مليء بالأخطاء.

س: لماذا تخافون أن نقرأه و تكفرون من يلمسه أو يقرأه ؟

ج: يصر القسيس أن من يقرأه كافر دون توضيح السبب !!

يسأل أخر:

س: إذا كان محمد ( صلي الله عليه وسلم ) كاذبا فلماذا تركه الله ينشر دعوته 23 سنه ؟ بل ومازال دينه ينتشر إلي الآن ؟ مع انه مكتوب في كتاب موسي ( كتاب ارميا ) إن الله وعد بإهلاك كل إنسان يدعي النبوة هو و أسرته في خلال عام ؟

ج: يجيب القسيس ( لعل الله يريد أن يختبر المسيحيين به ).

مواقف محيرة:

1- في عام 1971 أصدر البطرك ( شنودة ) قرار بحرمان الرهب روفائيل ( راهب دير مارمينا ) من الصلاة لأنه لم يذكر أسمه في الصلاة وقد حاول إقناعه الراهب ( صموائيل ) بالصلاة فانه يصلي لله وليس للبطرك ولكنه خاف أن يحرمه البطرك من الجنه أيضا !! 

وتسائل الراهب صموائيل هل يجرؤ شيخ الأزهر أن يحرم مسلم من الصلاة ؟ مستحيل 

2- أشد ما كان يحيرني هو معرفتي بتكفير كل طائفة مسيحية للأخرى فسالت القمص ( ميتاس روفائيل ) أب اعترافي فأكد هذا وان هذا التكفير نافذ في الأرض والسماء. 

فسألته متعجبا: معني هذا أننا كفار لتكفير بابا روما لنا ؟

أجاب: للأسف نعم 

سألته: وباقي الطوائف كفار بسبب تكفير بطرك الإسكندرية لهم ؟

أجاب: للأسف نعم 

سألته: وما موقفنا إذا يوم القيامة ؟

أجاب: الله يرحمنا !!!

بداية الإتجاة نحو الإسلام 

* وعندما دخلت الكنيسة ووجدت صورة المسيح وتمثاله يعلو هيكلها فسألت نفسي كيف يكون هذا الضعيف المهان الذي استهزأ به و عذب ربا و إلها ؟؟

* المفروض أن أعبد رب هذا الضعيف الهارب من بطش اليهود. وتعجبت حين علمت أن التوراة قد لعنت الصليب والمصلوب عليه وانه نجس وينجس الأرض التي يصلب عليها !! ( تثنية 21 : 22 – 23 ) .

* وفي عام 1981 : كنت كثير الجدل مع جاري المسلم ( أحمد محمد الدمرداش حجازي ) و ذات يوم كلمني عن العدل في الإسلام ( في الميراث ، في الطلاق ، القصاص ...... ) ثم سألني هل عندكم مثل ذلك ؟ أجبت لا.. لا يوجد 

* وبدأت أسأل نفسي كيف أتي رجل واحد بكل هذه التشريعات المحكمة والكاملة في العبادات والمعاملات بدون اختلافات ؟ وكيف عجزت مليارات اليهود والنصارى عن إثبات انه مخترع ؟

* من عام 1982 و حتي 1990: وكنت طبيبا في مستشفي ( صدر كوم الشقافة ) وكان الدكتور محمد الشاطبي دائم التحدث مع الزملاء عن أحاديث محمد ( صلي الله عليه وسلم ) وكنت في بداية الأمر اشعر بنار الغيرة ولكن بعد مرور الوقت أحببت سماع هذه الأحاديث ( قليلة الكلام كثيرة المعاني جميلة الألفاظ والسياق ) و شعرت وقتها أن هذا الرجل نبي عظيم 

هل كان أبي مسلما 

* من العوامل الخفية التي أثرت علي هدايتي هي الصدمات التي كنت أكتشفها في أبي ومنها:

1- هجر الكنائس والوعظ والجمعيات التبشيرية تماما.

2- كان يرفض تقبيل أيدي الكهنة ( وهذا أمر عظيم عند النصارى ) 

3- كان لا يؤمن بالجسد والدم ( الخبز والخمر ) أي لا يؤمن بتجسيد الإله.

4- بدلا من نزوله صباح يوم الجمعة للصلاة أصبح ينام ثم يغتسل وينزل وقت الظهر ؟!

5- ينتحل الأعذار للنزول وقت العصر والعودة متأخرا وقت العشاء.

6- أصبح يرفض ذهاب البنات للكوافير.

7- ألفاظ جديدة أصبح يقولها ( أعوذ بالله من الشيطان ) (لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله )...

8- وبعد موت أبي 1988 وجدت بالإنجيل الخاص به قصاصات ورق صغيرة يوضح فيها أخطاء موجودة بالأناجيل وتصحيحها .

9- وعثرت علي إنجيل جدي ( والد أبي ) طبعة 1930 وفيها توضيح كامل عن التغيرات التي أحثها النصارى فيه منها تحويل كلمة ( يا معلم ) و ( يا سيد ) إلي ( يا رب ) !!!ليوهموا القاريْ أن عبادة المسيح كانت منذ ولادته.

الطريق إلي المسجد

* وبالقرب من عيادتى يوجد مسجد ( هدى الإسلام ) اقترب منه وأخذت أنظر بداخله فوجدته لا يشبه الكنيسة مطلقا ( لا مقاعد – لا رسومات – لا ثريات ضخمة – لا سجاد فخم – لا أدوات موسيقى وإيقاع – لا غناء لا تصفيق ) ووجدت أن العبادة في هذه المساجد هي الركوع والسجود لله فقط، لا فرق بين غنى وفقير يقفون جميعا في صفوف منتظمة وقارنت بين ذلك وعكسه الذي يحدث في الكنائس فكانت المقارنة دائما لصالح المساجد. 

في رحاب القرآن

* وأردت أن أقرأ القرآن واشتريت مصحفاً وتذكرت أن صديقي أحمد الدمرداش قال أن القرآن ( لا يمسه إلا المطهرون ) واغتسلت ولم أجد غير ماء بارد وقتها ثم قرأت القرآن وكنت أخشى أن أجد فيه اختلافات ( بعد ما ضاعت ثقتي في التوراة والإنجيل ) وقرأت القرآن في يومين ولكني لم أجد ما كانوا يعلمونا إياه في الكنيسة عن القرآن. 

* الأعجب من هذا أن من يكلم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يخبره أنه سوف يموت ؟!! من يجرؤ أن يتكلم هكذا إلا الله ؟؟!! ودعوت الله أن يهدين ويرشدني.

الرؤيا :

وذات يوم غلبني النوم فوضعت المصحف بجواري وقرب الفجر رأيت نورا في جدار الحجرة وظهر رجلا وجهه مضيء اقترب منى وأشار إلى المصحف فمددت يدي لأسلم عليه لكنه اختفى ووقع في قلبي أن هذا الرجل هو النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يشير إلى أن القرآن هو طريق النور والهداية.

أخيرا – أسلمت وجهي لله

* وسألت أحد المحامين فدلني علي أن أتوجه لمديرية الأمن – قسم الشئون الدينية – ولم أنم تلك الليلة وراودني الشيطان كثيرا ( كيف تترك دين آبائك بهذه السهولة ) ؟ 

* وخرجت في السادسة صباحا ودخلت كنيسة ( جرجس وأنطونيوس ) وكانت الصلاة قائمة، وكانت الصالة مليئة بالصور والتماثيل للمسيح و مريم و الحواريين وآخرين إلي البطرك السابق ( كيرلس ) فكلمتهم: ( لو أنكم علي حق وتفعلون المعجزات كما كانوا يعلمونا ففعلوا أي شيء... أي علامة أو إشارة لأعلم إنني أسير في الطريق الخطأ ) و بالطبع لا إجابة.

* وبكيت كثيرا علي عمر كبير ضاع في عبادة هذه الصور والتماثيل. وبعد البكاء شعرت أنني تطهرت من الوثنية وأنني أسير في الطريق الصحيح طريق عبادة الله حقا.

* وذهبت إلي المديرية و بدأت رحلة طويلة شاقة مع الروتين ومع معاناة مع البيروقراطية و ظنون الناس وبعد عشرة شهور تم إشهار إسلامي من الشهر العقاري في أغسطس 1992.

اللهم أحيني علي الإسلام وتوفني علي الإيمان 

اللهم احفظ ذريتي من بعدي خاشعين، عابدين، يخافون معصيتك ويتقربون بطاعتك 

و آخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين 



المصدر : 

موقع الدكتور وديع أحمد (الشماس سابقا)


----------



## blackguitar (26 أبريل 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا ميحرمكش يا اسمك ايه انت*


*هات دليل واحد على صحه كلامك*

*طبعا مانتوا مش لاقيين دليل ضدنا وبتسرحوا بخيالكوا وتألفوا *


*ربنا يشفيكوا*


----------



## TIGER (26 أبريل 2006)

طلب الدليل 

هذا هو الدليل:

http://wade3.jeeran.com/index.html


----------



## oesi no (27 أبريل 2006)

مفيش رقبة على تلك المواقع
وبالتالى فلسنا ندرى اذا كان كلامة صح ام خطأ 
وعموما الموقع اسلامى واضح المعالم جدا
وربنا يسامحة على اللى عملة فى نفسة 
ده اذا كان كلامة صح 
وطبعا اذا كان غلط يبقى الراجل بيتعب نفسة على الفاضى
لان احنا لا ننظر الى مثل هذه المواقع ولا تؤثر لان ايماننا قوى بالمسيح الهنا


----------



## Coptic Man (27 أبريل 2006)

ههههههههههه

وماله مش عيب مفيش مانع من شوية فرفشة وضحك 

1- من الجمل الاتية, استنتج الطائفة التي كان ينتمي اليها هذا الدكتور



> كان أبى واعظا فى الاسكندرية فى جمعية أصدقاء الكتاب المقدس وكانت مهنته التبشير





> أصبحت استاذا في مدارس الأحد و معلما للشمامسة






> فسألته متعجبا : معني هذا اننا كفار لتكفير بابا روما لنا ؟






> دخلت الكنيسة ووجدت صورة المسيح وتمثاله يعلو هيكلها


 

1- بما ان هذا الرجل ابوه مبشر, اذن هو بروتوستانت او كاتوليك او شهود يهوة!
و لكنه في جمعية اصدقاء الكتاب المقدس الارثوزكسية+ بابا روما الكاثوليكي يكفرهم+في داخل كنيستهم يوجد تمثال! و صورة للمسيح!
فما هي الطائفة التي ينتمي اليها هذا الرجل؟ 

2- من التواريخ الاتية, استنتج سنة ميلاد هذا الدكتور



> أصبحت استاذا في مدارس الأحد و معلما للشمامسة وكان عمري 18 سنة





> مواقف محيرة : في عام 1971 أصدر البطرك ( شنودة ) قرار بحرمان الرهب روفائيل ( راهب دير مينا )





> بداية الإتجاة نحو الإسلام: وفي عام 1981 : كنت كثير الجدل مع جاري المسلم





> بداية الإتجاة نحو الإسلام: من عام 1982 و حتي 1990 :





> تم اشهار اسلامي من الشهر العقاري في أغسطس 1992 .





> مررت برحلة طويلة قاربت 40 عاما الى أن هدانى الله



2- اشهر اسلامه سنة 92 بعد اربعين سنه من البحث, و لقد بدأ رحلة البحث وهو 18 عام اذن لقد وُلد سنة 1934

 3- من الجملة الاتية و سؤال رقم 2, استنتج العلاقة ما بين الدكتور و جده, هل هو اكبر من جده, يساوي جده, اصغر من جده من حيث السن ؟



> إنجيل جدي ( والد أبي ) طبعة 1930 وفيها توضيح كامل عن التغيرات




8





> - وبعد موت أبي 1988 وجدت بالإنجيل الخاص به قصاصات ورق صغيرة يوضح فيها أخطاء موجودة بالأناجيل وتصحيحها .
> 9- وعثرت علي إنجيل جدي ( والد أبي ) طبعة 1930 وفيها توضيح كامل عن التغيرات التي أحثها النصاري فيه منها تحويل كلمة ( يا معلم ) و ( يا سيد ) الي ( يا رب ) !!!ليوهموا القاريْ ان عبادة المسيح كانت منذ ولادته .



جد هذا الرجل كان لديه انجيل طبعة 1930! وهي طبعة قديمة بالطبع. و جده قد قام بدراسة هذة الطبعة و اخرج منها الايات التي تم تحريفها في الانجيل.
فاذا فرضنا ان جده كان عمره 30 سنه عندما انجب والد هذا الرجل, و والد هذا الرجل انجبه و هو 30 عام ايضا.
و هذا الرجل ولد سنه 1934, اي ان والده ولد سنه 1904 اي ان جده ولد سنه 1874.
فيكون بهذا ان جد هذا الرجل اقتني الكتاب المقدس -اقدم نسخة لديه طبعة سنه 1930- و هو في عمر الـ 56 او 60!!! و قام بدراسة الانجيل و تنقيته لمعرفة الاختلافات فيه!!! و عرف ان النصاري حرفوا الانجيل. في هذا الوقت كان ابنه, والد البطل, يبلغ من العمر حوالي 30 سنه و حفيده بالغ 4 اعوام. فكيف يترك ابنه يصبح مبشر و واعظ في جمعية اصدقاء الكتاب المقدس؟ و كيف تكون اقدم نسخة لديه طبعة 1930!!


وعجبي ,,

الرد منقول لاخ عزيز وله حقوق الطبع والنشر :smil12:


----------



## Coptic Man (27 أبريل 2006)

اخطاء علي الماشي :mus25: 



> مع انه مكتوب في كتاب موسي ( كتاب ارميا ) ان الله وعد بإهلاك كل إنسان يدعي النبوة هو و أسرته في خلال عام ؟



لا يوجد مثل هذه النبوة

مواقف محيرة :



> 1- في عام 1971 أصدر البطرك ( شنودة ) قرار بحرمان الرهب روفائيل ( راهب دير مينا ) من الصلاة لأنه لم يذكر أسمه في الصلاة وقد حاول اقناعه الراهب ( صموائيل ) بالصلاة فانه يصلي لله وليس للبطرك ولكنه خاف ان يحرمه البطرك من الجنه ايضا !!



شاكله ساقط اعدادية مش عارف يكتب كلمة البطريرك وبعدين احنا بنقول عليه كمسيحيين " قداسة البابا شنوده " او علي الاقل البابا شنوده  اما عن كلمة وحدها بطرك فهذه لا يكتبها الا مسلم معتق بالاسلام لان المسيحي يعرف كيف يكتب وينطق ( بطريرك ) 

وبعدين ليس من سلطة البابا حرمان احد من دخول الجنة :gun: 

 لانه لايوجد جنه :t23: 

يوجد الفردوس اورشاليم السماوية

و اقسى سلطة للبابا حرمان من الكنيسة الارثوذكسية 

:36_22_25: :36_22_25: :36_22_25:​


----------



## ToMa (27 أبريل 2006)

*يقولون فى الامثال الشعبية " الكدب مالوش رجلين "*


*اذا لنراجع سوياً كلام  المدعو (وديع أحمد) ونرى مدى صدقه* ​ 

1 - 





> *وأصر أبى أن أنضم إلى الشمامسة منذ أن كان عمري ست سنوات وأن أنتظم في دروس مدارس الأحد وهناك يزرعون بذور الحقد السوداء في عقول الأطفال*


 
*انا بطلب من اى واحد مسلم انه يروح بنفسه اى كنيسة ويحضر مدارس الاحد للاطفال اللى سنهم 6 سنوات كما يقول ، ويرى بنفسه اذا كان ما يقوله صحيحاً ام لا ، وان كان احدكم يظن انهم سيتم منعه من دخول الكنيسة فليراسلنى على الخاص ونذهب سويا الى الكنيسة التى يريدها ونحضر معاً ونتأكد من صحة هذا الادعاء .*

*واما انا فأقول لذلك المدعى الاتى :*

*مدارس الاحد للاطفال تكون لارساء مبادىء الدين المسيحى بإسلوب مبسط يتوافق مع عقول هؤلاء الاطفال .*

*فإن كانت الدروس التى يتلقونها هناك عن الاسلام وكره المسلمين لرأينا كل طفل من هؤلاء حينما يكبر يحمل سيفاً ويذبح المسلمين .... ولكن جميعنا يعلم من منا الذى يحمل السيف ويقتل ويذبح الابرياء .... ولعل حادث الاسكندرية الاخير خير دليل وبرهان على ذلك وغيره الكثير والكثير .*​ 

2 - 





> *أصبحت أستاذا في مدارس الأحد و معلما للشمامسة وكان عمري 18 سنة*


 

*وقفت كثيراً امام تلك النقطة بالتحديد احاول ان اتأكد من السن المذكور وقلت فى نفسى ربما قد اخطأ فى الكتابة .... 18 سنة ومعلما للشمامسة ؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*يا لهوى ده انا على كده المفروض اكون اسقف *​ 
*طب استاذا وقولنا ممكن يكون استاذ لصفوف المرحلة الابتدائية لكن يقول معلما للشمامسة ؟؟؟؟  كفاكم استخفافاً بعقولنا .... ولكنى سأترك تلك النقطة ايضاً لتتأكدوا منها بأنفسكم فأذهبوا الى اى كنيسة واسألوا الفراش عن سن معلم الشمامسة إن نقص عن الاربعين فقولوا ان توما يكذب ويدعى .*

*تكملة بسيطة لهذه النقطة : احب اعرف الجميع ان الكنيسة لا تتحدث عن الاسلام بأى شكل من الاشكال لانها لديها ما هو افضل واروع واجمل بكثير جدا من خرافات الاسلام فلديها السيد المسيح ينبوع الحنان وكنز الرحمة والسلام *

*ملحوظة صغيرة : فى الثانوية العامة كنت اتحدث مع الاخوة المسلمين فى المدرسة عن الاسلام والمسيحية وكنت مهدد بالذهاب الى مباحث امن الدولة ... وعندما علم كاهن الكنيسة التى انا تابع لها عنفنى بشدة ليس خوفا على من ان اتجه الى الاسلام ولكنه قال لى بالحرف الواحد : الناس دى مش هتفهمك مهما قلتلهم ومش هيجيلك من وراهم غير المشاكل مع امن الدولة ........... امال فين يا عم وديع التشجيع على نقض الاسلام والقران اللى مالى الكنايس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كل دى ادعائات ليس لها اى اساس من الصحة .*


3 - 





> *س: هناك الكثير من العباقرة مثل ( أفلاطون، سقراط, حامورابي.....) ولكن لم نجد لهم أتباعا و دين ينتشر بهذه السرعة الي يومنا هذا ؟ لماذا ؟
> 
> ج: يحتار القسيس في الإجابة*


 

*هههههههههههههههه *

*وما رأيك بالاب الموقر ابونا زكريا بطرس ؟؟؟ هل هو الاخر متحير فى الاجابة على مثل هذا السؤال ؟؟؟*​ 

4 - 





> *س: لماذا تخافون أن نقرأه و تكفرون من يلمسه أو يقرأه ؟
> 
> ج: يصر القسيس أن من يقرأه كافر دون توضيح السبب !!*


 
*هاعلق على النقطة دى بحاجة صغيرة جدا انا عندى نسخة من القران فى البيت وكاهن كنيستى عارف ده كويس ومع ذلك محدش كفرنى . وعلى فكرة احنا معندنا لفظ كافر فى المسيحية من اساسه .*

5 - 





> *مع انه مكتوب في كتاب موسي ( كتاب ارميا ) إن الله وعد بإهلاك كل إنسان يدعي النبوة هو و أسرته في خلال عام ؟*


 

*هو كتاب مين بالظبط ؟؟؟ موسى ولا ارميا ؟؟؟ طب يا جماعة هاتولنا الشاهد عشان يبقى كلامكم مؤيد بالادلة والبراهين .... ده غير ان زى ما مينا قال مفيش اى وعد من هذا القبيل فى الكتاب المقدس بالكامل ...... ده اسمه تحريف وتخريف .*


6 - 





> 1*- في عام 1971 أصدر البطرك ( شنودة ) قرار بحرمان الرهب روفائيل ( راهب دير مارمينا ) من الصلاة لأنه لم يذكر أسمه في الصلاة وقد حاول إقناعه الراهب ( صموائيل ) بالصلاة فانه يصلي لله وليس للبطرك ولكنه خاف أن يحرمه البطرك من الجنه أيضا !!
> 
> وتسائل الراهب صموائيل هل يجرؤ شيخ الأزهر أن يحرم مسلم من الصلاة ؟ مستحيل*


 
*معلش يا جماعة انا تهت هو الراهب اسمه ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟ روفائيل ولا صموائيل ولا ميخائيل ولا نثانئيل ولا راعوئيل ولا ...ـائيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو اى حاجة على وزن جبرائيل تمشى ؟؟؟؟؟*

*طبعا لا تعليق على النقطة دى لان الكذب فيها واضح وضوح الشمس فى كبد السماء*​ 
*ولكن وجب التنويه عن الحرمان من الجنة وهو امر كان يقوم به باباوات روما منذ مئات السنين وكان يطلق عليه (صكوك الغفران) ولا اعتقد ان الاخ الفاضل يبلغ من العمر الان 600 سنة غير ان هذا الامر كان يخص الطائفة الكاثوليكية .... ولكن على ما اتذكر فإنه يتحدث عن قداسة البابا شنودة بابا وبطريرك الكنيسة الارثوذكسية .... تناقض صارخ يدل على جهل المتحدث بابسط امور المسيحية .*


*على فكرة صموئيل بتتكتب من غير حرف الالف فى النص (صموائيل)*​ 

*وطبعا باقى التخريف من تداخل التواريخ وغيره فقد أجاب عليه اخى الحبيب مينا*

*واما موضوع الميراث والطلاق وغيرها من احكام فجميعها موجود فى سفر الخروج من العهد القديم والتى قد اكملها السيد المسيح فى العهد الجديد فى انجيل معلمنا متى*

*واما عن كذب نبوة محمد فكل موضوع هنا لاساتذتى واخوتى الاحباء فهو يؤكد كذب نبوة محمد ويهدمها من اساسها دون الحاجة الى مليارات او حتى مئات من الجنيهات ولكن الحاجة الى عقل مستنير .*

*وفى النهاية اترك الحكم لكم جميعاً مسلمون قبل المسيحيون *

*وإن كان لديكم اى كلمة اخرى تودون ان تردوا بها فأنا فى الانتظار*​


----------



## meme (27 أبريل 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

اولا حضرتك جبت ادلة على ان المقالة ده غلط.وانت ادرى بدينك لكن مش معنى كدة ان الاخ اللي كتب الكلام ده كداب لان هو نقلها من موقع تاني بدون ما يعرف اي حاجة عن اللي انت قلته وعلشان كدة مقدرش اقول لك انت معاك حق لاني مش عارفة اللي انت قلته ومعنديش دلراية كافية بالديانة المسيحية لكن اللي اقدر اقوله لك ان انا عندي صديقات مسيحيات بنذاكر سوا ونخرج سوا عادي يعني.
فموضوع ان في الكنايس بيعلموهم انهم يكرهوا المسلمين ده غلط.
لكن ده ما يمنعش ان في ناس كتير مسيحين اسلموا.
واقربها اللي انا شفتها بعيني كان في جامعتنا.مؤتمر علمي وجم دكاترة من انحاء العالم.
وشافت دكتورة من بيرو البنات المسلمات المحجبات فسالت انتم لابسين كدة ليه فلما شرحنا ليها ان دة من اصل ديننا وانه فرض.وكلمتها دكتورة من عندنا من قسم الجيولوجيا عن الاسلام اسلمت هي وزوجها
في النهاية يا جماعة انا مش داخلة المنتدى ده علشان اعاديكم ولا حاجة انا زي ما قلتلكم عندي صديقات كتير مسيحيات لكن انا دخلت لاني مش فاهمة ليه الفجوة اللي بين الدينين سببها ايه
يعني خلينا نكون عقلانيين لو انت قدامك خيار بين حاجتين لازم تشوف ده وده وبعدين تقرر مش كدة؟
خلاص ممكن انتم تحاولوا تثبتوا لي ان دينكم هو الصح وانا حرد عليكم اوك يا شباب؟
ومن غير عصبية اعتبروه حوار عادي بين شباب مصريين
وبمناسبة اللي حصل في الاسكندرية مفيش داعي نقول لكم ان احنا اتاذينا من اللي حصل اكتر منكم.
لان ديننا ما امرناش بكده
واحنا بنحب بلدنا وما نحبش اي تخريب يحصل فيها
باي


----------



## My Rock (27 أبريل 2006)

*فضحتوهم يا احبة هههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (27 أبريل 2006)

وماله يا اخت ميمي فيه كتير ممكن ياسالم واحنا مش انكرنا الموضوع ده 

بس بيكونوا مش عارفين حاجة عن المسيحية

ولازم انتوا كمان تعترفوا بكده اهوا واحد يقال انه شماس وكل كلامه غلط ضرب في البروتستانت وفي الكاثوليك ويتلزق في الارثوذكس ويقول انه شماس ده يعرف حاجة عن المسيحية 

ممكن يكون فعلا شخص مسيحي واسلم وكذب عليكم الكذبة دي انتوا مش تعرفوا المسيحية ولاهو كمان يعرفها هنيالكم بيه عادي جدااا

في اية عندنا بتقول 

"منا خرجوا لكنهم لم يكونوا منا لانهم لو كانوا منا لبقوا معنا لكن ليظهروا انهم ليسوا جميعهم منا "
( 1 يو 2:19 )


----------



## TIGER (27 أبريل 2006)

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله *

*أعجبتني المحاولات اليائسة للتشكيك في إسلام الأستاذ وديع.*

*أرجو من السادة الأعضاء القيام بزيارتنا في قسم إشهار الإسلام بمشيخة الأزهر بالدور الثالث لكي يري بنفسه الاعداد المهولة من النصارى التي تشهر إسلامها يوميا .*

*هل شاهدتم ماريان وكريستين وهما يقولان بأن الدين المسيحي ضلال وأن الآب إبرهام أب اعترافهما ضال ؟ وأنهما لا يريدان العودة إلى الدين الضال ؟ يالمنظرهما الرائع وهما يصليان على شريط الفيديو خلف أزواجهما .*

*بالله ألم ترق لهما **قلوبكم وهما يبكيان مطالبين النصارى بالابتعاد عن حياتهما ؟*

*الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام*


----------



## ToMa (27 أبريل 2006)

*تايجر متهيألى ان الموضوع يخص شخص يدعى انه كان مسيحى وأسلم *

*والاخ اللى كتب الموضوع ناقل القصة من الموقع وانت تكرمت وحطيت اللينك*

*وانا ومينا اثبتنا عدم صحة القصة المذكورة من الاساس*

*فعلى ما اعتقد ان الموضوع كده مالوش غير معنى واحد بس ان الشخص ده كداب بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معانى*

*وبما انك كنت بتساند الرواية الفاشلة دى يبقى معتقدش ان من حقك تتكلم تانى فى موضوع الاسلمة *

*(لأنى معتقدش برضه ان حد ممكن يصدق كلامك بعد ما ساندت رواية كاذبة)*

*او لو **عندك رد على تكذيب الرواية بتاعتكم رد*

* معندكش يبقى مسمعش صوتك من فضلك*​


----------



## Coptic Man (27 أبريل 2006)

TIGER قال:
			
		

> *لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله *
> 
> *أعجبتني المحاولات اليائسة للتشكيك في إسلام الأستاذ وديع.*
> 
> ...



:t11: :t11: :t11: 

محاولة يائسة ياراجل ما تقولش كده مش تخلي الاعضاء تضحك عليك

هي المعلومات والادلة بقت عندكم محاولة يائسة هو ده ردك علي كلامنا 

طيب ناقش حلل انما تقول كده محاولة يا ئسة وبس 

ده كل اللي عندك 

المسلم = hopeless case

انا يئست منك الصراحة :spor2: 



> بالله ألم ترق لهما



بالطبع قلبي رق لهم وانا اتخيلهم في الجحيم يتعذبون عذاب ابدايا لتركهم الايمان القويم واتباعهم رسول سنته النكاح ورزقه علي سن رحمه



> قلوبكم وهما يبكيان مطالبين النصارى بالابتعاد عن حياتهما ؟



ليه المحاولة العبيطة دي للتمثيل اني المسيحية زي الاسلام 

هل عندنا حكم الردة زي اللي في الاسلام من ارتد منكم فا اقتلوه :bud: 

ام ماذا ؟؟؟ 

كل اللي فيها اني دي بنات اتخطفت وواضح عليهم غسيل المخ الاسلامي او ممكن يكون التهديد واحدة مخطوفة عاوزينها تقول ايه غير كده واللي خاطفها بيصور 


وتحياتي ,,


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (27 أبريل 2006)

TIGER قال:
			
		

> *لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله *
> 
> *أعجبتني المحاولات اليائسة للتشكيك في إسلام الأستاذ وديع.*
> 
> ...


 
*أنتم الذين لا تريدون الاعتراف بالوسائل القذرة التى تستدرجوا بها الفتيات ليتأسلموا ..*
*و حتى إذا كانوا الأختين اللى ذكرتهم فعلا أعتنقوا الإسلام فهذذا غباء شديد منهم لانهم ذهبوا للضلال ... و تركوا الطريق الحق ...*


----------



## blackguitar (27 أبريل 2006)

> *أنتم الذين لا تريدون الاعتراف بالوسائل القذرة التى تستدرجوا بها الفتيات ليتأسلموا ..
> و حتى إذا كانوا الأختين اللى ذكرتهم فعلا أعتنقوا الإسلام فهذذا غباء شديد منهم لانهم ذهبوا للضلال ... و تركوا الطريق الحق ...*


 

*اسمحيلى اضيف اضافه يا "ناردين"*


*ماهى هذه الوسائل المستخدمه عشان يكون تحذير؟*


*اولا : يتخذون بنات مراهقات سنهم لا يتعدى 17 سنه عشان بيكونوا يا عينى لسه صغييرين ومش فاهمين حاجه*
*وطبعا كلنا عارفين ان مرحله المراهقه دى مرحله خطيرة جدا*
*وبما ان دينهم مفهوش شىء مقنع فان البنات دول بيروحوا للاسلام مش عن اقتناع به *

*لكن بسبب وجود علاقات عاطفيه بينهم وبين احد الشباب المسلمين ..... والبنت طبعا تحبه *
*ويساند الشاب ده *
*بعد البنت عن الكنيسه *
*تذمت العائله ..... الاقوى لو كان الاب متوفى *
*مثل حاله مريان وكريستين وحاله اخرى عندنا ....... ليها نفس الظروف بالظبط بس الشكر لله اان ربنا رجعها فآخر لحظه*

*ثانيا: دور الامن المصرى الرائع فى اعطاء عقاقير مخدره اللى محدش عارف بيجيبوها منين ........ بتعمل غسيل دماغ *
*ومحدش يحاول يكدب الكلام ده لانى شفت الموضوع ده بعينى فالبنت اللى كانت هتروح*

*الله على الدين الجميل اللى بياخد بنات ليه عن طريق العقاقير والخداع والعلاقات العاطفيه*
*بس عندكوا حق*
*مانتوا هياخدوا دينكم على ايه؟*
*على جماله؟*
*على الارهاب؟*
*على الفتوحات؟*
*على حد قطع اليد والرجم؟*
*ده دين مرعب*


----------



## blackguitar (27 أبريل 2006)

*وعندى سؤال للاستاذ تايجر ..... مع ان النمر مميز بالجرأه والشجاعه ومميز ان لا يزأر على الفاضى *
*وواضح انك مش اسم على مسمى*

*



أعجبتني المحاولات اليائسة للتشكيك في إسلام الأستاذ وديع.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لما هيه محاولات يائسه *
*هات دليل واحد بس من عندك يا عالم على ان حرف فكلامنا غلط*
*احنا مجبناش كلام من عندنا*
*دى حاجه - الغبى يعرفها - لانها منطقيه زى *
*1+1=2*

*ولا انتوا عندكوا ان 1+1 تساوى حاجه تانيه؟*

*مانتوا كل الحقايق بتزيفوها *
*جات على دى*


----------



## TIGER (27 أبريل 2006)

*:36_1_11::36_1_11::36_1_11:*

*مازال عرض الذهاب إلى مشيخة الأزهر قائما هداكم الله جميعا إلى صراطه المستقيم ، لكي ترو بأم أعينكم البنات المخدرين والمراهقات والمخطوفات والمعذبات والمطحونات في أسرهن والعقاقير .... الخ الخ الخ الخ*

*واعلموا هداكم الله وهذه رسالة أوجهها إلى جميع أعضاء المنتدى الكرام وقد سعدت بقراءة جميع مواد ومواضيع المنتدى الشيقة ، اعلموا أن الدين الذي تهاجمونه وتتحدثون عنه وتقرأون عنه من قساوستكم دين مشوه غير الإسلام تماما ولا وجود لدين كالذي تتحدثون عنه مطلقا ولا رسول شيطاني بالصفات التي يذكرونها لكم هنا / إذ لا وجود لهذه الخرافات سوى خيال قساوستكم المريض ، فاخرجوا من ظلماتكم إلى نور رب العالمين ومن عبادة رب يقضي حاجته في الحمام إلى رب تنزه عن كل ما يسوء تبارك وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا.*

*والآن إلى التعليقات:*

*



			لأنى معتقدش برضه ان حد ممكن يصدق كلامك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 *

*يصدق إيه بالضبط ؟ أنا ماقلتش حاجه وطالبت حد يصدقني أنا قلت لكم اذهبوا إلى مشيخة الأزهر فقط.*

*



ليه المحاولة العبيطة دي للتمثيل اني المسيحية زي الاسلام

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *

*حاشا لله يتقطع لساني لو قلت كده*

*



هل عندنا حكم الردة زي اللي في الاسلام من ارتد منكم فا اقتلوه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ان كان هذا الأمر طعناً فإنه يقع على كتابك المقدس بأشنع وجه وإليك الأدلة : *

*1 _ جاء في سفر الخروج [ 2 2 : 20 ] قول الرب : 
(( مَنْ يُقَرِّبْ ذَبَائِحَ لِآلِهَةٍ غَيْرِ الرَّبِّ وَحْدَهُ يهلك )) *



*2 _ جاء في سفر التثنية [ 13 : 6 ] قول الرب : 
(( وَإِذَا أَضَلَّكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ، أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ، أَوْ زَوْجَتُكَ الْمَحْبُوبَةُ، أَوْ صَدِيقُكَ الْحَمِيمُ قَائِلاً: لِنَذْهَبْ وَنَعْبُدْ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى غَرِيبَةً عَنْكَ وَعَنْ آبَائِكَ 7مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الأُخْرَى الْمُحِيطَةِ بِكَ أَوِ الْبَعِيدَةِ عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَاهَا، 8فَلاَ تَسْتَجِبْ لَهُ وَلاَ تُصْغِ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ يُشْفِقْ قَلْبُكَ عَلَيْهِ، وَلاَ تَتَرََّأفْ بِهِ، وَلاَ تَتَسَتَّرْ عَلَيْهِ. بَلْ حَتْماً تَقْتُلُهُ. كُنْ أَنْتَ أَوَّلَ قَاتِلِيهِ، ثُمَّ يَعْقُبُكَ بَقِيَّةُ الشَّعْبِ. ارْجُمْهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ . . . )) ترجمة كتاب الحياة *


*3 _ ورد في سفر الخروج [ 32 : 28 ] ان الرب أمر نبيه موسى عليه السلام بقتل عبدة العجل من بني لاوي فقتل منهم 23 ألف رجل : (( فَأَطَاعَ اللاَّوِيُّونَ أَمْرَ مُوسَى. فَقُتِلَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَحْوَ ثَلاَثَةِ آلافِ رَجُلٍ. 29عِنْدَئِذٍ قَالَ مُوسَى لِلاَّوِيِّينَ: «لَقَدْ كَرَّسْتُمُ الْيَوْمَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لِخِدْمَةِ الرَّبِّ، وَقَدْ كَلَّفَ ذَلِكَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ قَتْلَ ابْنِهِ أَوْ أَخِيهِ، وَلِكِنْ لِيُنْعِمْ عَلَيْكُمُ الرَّبُّ فِي هَذَا اليَوْمِ بِبَرَكَةٍ )) *


*4 _ ورد في سفر التثنية [ 13 : 1 _ 5 ] أنه لو دعا نبي إلى عبادة غير الله يقتل وان كان ذا معجزات عظيمة : 
(( إِذَا ظَهَرَ بَيْنَكُمْ نَبِيٌّ أَوْ صَاحِبُ أَحْلاَمٍ، وَتَنَبَّأَ بِوُقُوعِ آيَةٍ أَوْ أُعْجُوبَةٍ. 2فَتَحَقَّقَتْ تِلْكَ الآيَةُ أَوِ الأُعْجُوبَةُ الَّتِي تَنَبَّأَ بِهَا، ثُمَّ قَالَ: هَلُمَّ نَذْهَبْ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لَمْ تَعْرِفُوهَا وَنَعْبُدْهَا. 3فَلاَ تُصْغُوا إِلَى كَلاَمِ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ أَوْ صَاحِبِ الأَحْلاَمِ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكُمْ يُجَرِّبُكُمْ لِيَرَى إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَهُ مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَمِنْ كُلِّ أَنْفُسِكُمْ. . . . 5أَمَّا ذَلِكَ النَّبِيُّ أَوِ الْحَالِمُ فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ )) *


*5 _ ورد في سفر التثنية [ 17 : 2 _ 7 ] قول الرب : 
(( 2 إِذَا ارْتَكَبَ بَيْنَكُمْ، رَجُلٌ أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ، مُقِيمٌ فِي إِحْدَى مُدُنِكُمُ الَّتِي يُوَرِّثُكُمْ إِيَّاهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمُ، الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ مُتَعَدِّياً عَهْدَهُ، فَغَوَى وَعَبَدَ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى وَسَجَدَ لَهَا أَوْ لِلشَّمْسِ أَوْ لِلْقَمَرِ أَوْ لأَيٍّ مِنْ كَوَاكِبِ السَّمَاءِ مِمَّا حَظَرْتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ، 4وَشَاعَ خَبَرُهُ، فَسَمِعْتُمْ بِهِ، وَتَحَقَّقْتُمْ بَعْدَ فَحْصٍ دَقِيقٍ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الرِّجْسَ اقْتُرِفَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَأَخْرِجُوا ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلَ أَوْ تِلْكَ الْمَرْأَةَ، الَّذِي ارْتَكَبَ ذَلِكَ الإِثْمَ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَارْجُمُوهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ. )) *


*وهذه التشددات لا توجد في القرآن الكريم ، فالعجب من النصارى المتعصبين ، أن الكتاب المقدس لا يلحقه عيب بهذه التشدادت ، وأن الاسلام يكون معيباً !!! *


*6 _ جاء في سفر الملوك الأول [ 18 : 17 _ 40 ] أن إليا ذبح في وادي قيشون 450 رجلاً من الذين كانوا يدعون نبوة البعل : 
(( ثُمَّ قَالَ إِيلِيَّا لِلشَّعْبِ: «أَنَا بَقِيتُ وَحْدِي نَبِيّاً لِلرَّبِّ، وَأَنْبِيَاءُ الْبَعْلِ أَرْبَعُ مِئَةٍ وَخَمْسُونَ.)) 
(( فَقَالَ إِيلِيَّا: اقْبِضُوا عَلَى أَنْبِيَاءِ الْبَعْلِ وَلاَ تَدَعُوا رَجُلاً مِنْهُمْ يُفْلِتُ فَقَبَضُوا عَلَيْهِمْ، فَسَاقَهُمْ إِيلِيَّا إِلَى نَهْرِ قِيشُونَ وَذَبَحَهُمْ هُنَاكَ. )) *

*الإجابة المعتادة منكم أنها عهد قديم ... وكأن رب العهد القديم ليس ربا للعهد الجديد وهما اثنان مختلفان ... ألستم تقولون أن الآب والإبن والروح القدس واحد ؟ بمعنى ان مصدر هذه الفرامانات وواضع هذه المجازر شخص واحد ؟ فعلى ذلك أقول لك بأن ربك يسوع هو الذي أمر اليهود بقتل المرتد في العهد القديم.*

*



كل اللي فيها اني دي بنات اتخطفت وواضح عليهم غسيل المخ الاسلامي او ممكن يكون التهديد واحدة مخطوفة عاوزينها تقول ايه غير كده واللي خاطفها بيصور 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*واضح إنك ما شفتش الفيلم أو كنت في الحمام ساعتها.*

*



أنتم الذين لا تريدون الاعتراف بالوسائل القذرة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*علشان كده بقولكم تعالوا مشيخة الأزهر خلو المسيحيين اللي أسلموا يحكولكم عن الأساليب القذرة اللي بتقولي عليها دي *

*



ليتأسلموا ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*معناها إيه دي ؟ لغة عربية برضه ولا حاجه تانية؟*

*



			وطبعا كلنا عارفين ان مرحله المراهقه دى مرحله خطيرة جدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**جدا جدا .. ما اقولكش*




> *دور الامن المصرى الرائع فى اعطاء عقاقير مخدره اللى محدش عارف بيجيبوها منين ........ بتعمل غسيل دماغ
> ومحدش يحاول يكدب الكلام ده لانى شفت الموضوع ده بعينى فالبنت اللى كانت هتروح
> 
> *


 
*:36_3_2: *

*البوليس بيعمل كده ؟ إخس عليه قليل الأدب ... وطبعا ما عرفتش تبلغ عن البوليس لأن بوليس مصر كله كده أكيد ... أنت عايش فين يا بني فوق من الوهم ده . واطمن ما حدش هيكدبك لانهم كلهم هنا زيك ما تقلقش .*
*عندنا يا حبيبي قاعدة عقائدية تقول : إيمان المكره والمقلد باااااطل . *

*والمكره هو من يجبره أحد على الإسلام*
*والمقلد هو الذي يقلد أبوه وأمه ويصبح مسلما لمجرد أنهما مسلمين فقط فهذا إسلامه باطل.*


*وهذه القواعد غير موجودة سوى في الإسلام*


*



			على حد قطع اليد والرجم؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هذه شريعة ربك يسوع أيضا لليهود*

*قال الرب لموسى : (( ومن سرق انساناً وباعه أو وجد في يده ، يقتل قتلاً ))  [ خروج 21 : 16 ] *
*سفر الخروج [ 31  : 14]  قال الرب : (( سُبُوتِي تَحْفَظُونَهَا لأَنَّهُ عَلاَمَةٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ الَّذِي يُقَدِّسُكُمْ 14فَتَحْفَظُونَ السَّبْتَ لأَنَّهُ مُقَدَّسٌ لَكُمْ. مَنْ دَنَّسَهُ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلاً. إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ صَنَعَ فِيهِ عَمَلاً تُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ بَيْنِ شَعْبِهَا. )) *
*اى ان من يعمل أي عمل يوم السبت  يقتل قتلاً وهناك أيضاً قصة من جمع بعض الحطب يوم السبت و تم رجمه حتى الموت .*
*والنص الثانى من سفر التثنية [ 25 : 11 ] (( إِذَا تَخَاصَمَ رَجُلانِ رَجُلٌ وَأَخُوهُ وَتَقَدَّمَتِ امْرَأَةُ أَحَدِهِمَا لِتُخَلِّصَ رَجُلهَا مِنْ يَدِ ضَارِبِهِ وَمَدَّتْ يَدَهَا وَأَمْسَكَتْ بِعَوْرَتِهِ فَاقْطَعْ يَدَهَا وَلا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ. )) 
* 

*الرجم طبعا معروف في شريعة اليهود للزاني ولكن هناك آية أثارت إعجابي*

*



			(( إِذَا نَطَحَ ثَوْرٌ رَجُلاً أَوِ امْرَأَةً فَمَاتَ، يُرْجَمُ الثَّوْرُ حَتَّى الْمَوْتِ وَلاَ تَأْكُلُونَ لَحْمَهُ، وَيَكُونُ صَاحِبُ الثَّوْرِ بَرِيئاً. 29أَمَّا إِنْ كَانَ الثَّوْرُ نَطَّاحاً مِنْ قَبْلُ، وَسَبَقَ إِنْذَارُ صَاحِبِهِ، فَلَمْ يَكْبَحْهُ، فَقَتَلَ رَجُلاً أَوِ امْرَأَةً، يُرْجَمُ الثَّوْرُ، وَيُقْتَلُ صَاحِبُهُ. )) [ خروج 21 : 28 ]

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *

*:t11:  طب زاني قلنا ماشي لكن ثووووووور ؟؟؟؟ عجبي .*

*



			ده دين مرعب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*وغريب كمان ده بيرجم  ثور *

*



			مع ان النمر مميز بالجرأه والشجاعه ومميز ان لا يزأر على الفاضى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*أول مرة في حياتي أعرف إن النمر بيزأر*



*يتبع ...*


----------



## Coptic Man (28 أبريل 2006)

> مازال عرض الذهاب إلى مشيخة الأزهر قائما هداكم الله جميعا إلى صراطه المستقيم ، لكي ترو بأم أعينكم البنات المخدرين والمراهقات والمخطوفات والمعذبات والمطحونات في أسرهن والعقاقير .... الخ الخ الخ الخ



طيب ياريت بدال انتا قريب من المشيخة اوي وبتروحها ابقي اسائل اللي بياسلم بياخد كام فلوس واللي جابه كمان بياخد كمان واوعي تقول مش بياخد احسن ازعل منك لاني الحاجات دي مرت علينا ومن مصادر امنية موثوق فيها مش من نوع روح المشيخة واتفرج بس ههههههههه



> حاشا لله يتقطع لساني لو قلت كده



مش ده كلامك



> قلوبكم وهما يبكيان مطالبين النصارى بالابتعاد عن حياتهما ؟



ياتري ايه معاناه المسيحي بيصدعوهم وارجعوا بقي لدرجة اني يا حرام جالهم صداع ومش لاقيين اسبرين 

ولا عاوزين يقتلوهم او يرجعوهم بالعافية علي الاقل ؟؟؟

من كلامك تدان 



> ان كان هذا الأمر طعناً فإنه يقع على كتابك المقدس بأشنع وجه وإليك الأدلة :
> 
> 1 _ جاء في سفر الخروج [ 2 2 : 20 ] قول الرب :
> (( مَنْ يُقَرِّبْ ذَبَائِحَ لِآلِهَةٍ غَيْرِ الرَّبِّ وَحْدَهُ يهلك ))
> ...



بجد انتا حرام تناقش في المسيحيات 

ده حتي لو مبدئي هيفرق بين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد 



> واضح إنك ما شفتش الفيلم أو كنت في الحمام ساعتها.



لا مش كنت في الحمام وقتها والفيلم عندي علي الكمبيوتر 

وشوفتهم سبحان الله بعد الاسلام بقي شكلهم احلي حتي :new6:


----------



## blackguitar (28 أبريل 2006)

> *علشان كده بقولكم تعالوا مشيخة الأزهر خلو المسيحيين اللي أسلموا يحكولكم عن الأساليب القذرة اللي بتقولي عليها دي *


 
*مش محتاجينها .......... لاننا عارفينها وعارفين كل الطرق دى من اللى ربنا فوقهم بعد ما كان مسيطره عليهم فكرت الاسلام وعرفوا يخرجوا باعجوبه من مخالب التيار الاسلامى .... ومش هظلم الازهر لان كل العمليات اللى بتحصل تياريه مش ازهريه ... من ايقاع وتخدير واسلمه فى ظروف يكون العقل فيها غير ناضج*



> *البوليس بيعمل كده ؟ إخس عليه قليل الأدب ... وطبعا ما عرفتش تبلغ عن البوليس لأن بوليس مصر كله كده أكيد ... أنت عايش فين يا بني فوق من الوهم ده . واطمن ما حدش هيكدبك لانهم كلهم هنا زيك ما تقلقش .
> عندنا يا حبيبي قاعدة عقائدية تقول : إيمان المكره والمقلد باااااطل . *
> 
> *والمكره هو من يجبره أحد على الإسلام*
> ...


 
*ده كلام ........... مانتوا تقولوا حاجه وتنفذوا حاجه*
*ومش هتكلم عليك انت كشخص ........... قد تكون انت انسان معتدل .......... لكن فيه غيرك فكرهم غير كده خالص*

*فيه غيرك شيوخ فى الجوامع ينعتنا بصفه الكفرة والصليبين *
*وطبعا الناس هيصدقوا الكلام ده .... خاصه لو هما ناس بسطا مش مثقفين *
*ويتحول اسوبهم لينا على اساس اننا كفرة *

*ومتقوليش الكلام ده غلط ............... لان عندنا جامع قدامنا ربنا يبارك فالشيخ ..... علطول بيشتم فينا*

*ثانيا انا مش عايش فوهم لانى مش بحب اتبلى عى حد ........... انا مقلتش حاجه غلط على بوليس مصر *

*لان ده اللى حصل فعلا  وشفته قدام عينى*

*عقاقير تستخدم من قبل امن الدوله ........ فى مواضيع اسلمه الفتيات التى لم يتجاوز سنها 17*
*ده غير الجهود الرائعه للشرطه فى تعضديد اى هجمات تحصل على الكنايس *
*مثل ما حدث فى العديسات ..... وطبعا دور الاعلام رائع انه خناق فردى*

*بس انا بتكلم بكل ثقه لانى شخصيا رحت هناك ..... وسمعت بودانى كلام اهل القريه .... وازاى الشرطه كانت بتدل المسلمين ..... الجاهلين بدينهم عشان مظلمش حد ...... لمكان الكنيسه عشان يضربوها *

*وطبعا انت هتكدب كلامى كالعاده *


----------



## TIGER (28 أبريل 2006)

*



 
مازال عرض الذهاب إلى مشيخة الأزهر قائما هداكم الله جميعا إلى صراطه المستقيم ، لكي ترو بأم أعينكم البنات المخدرين والمراهقات والمخطوفات والمعذبات والمطحونات في أسرهن والعقاقير .... الخ الخ الخ الخ





أنقر للتوسيع...

**الأخوة الأعضاء*​*:*​
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*مشاركتي الأولى في هذا الموضع كانت مجرد نصف سطر ذكرت فيه عنوان موقع الدكتور وديع . ثم أعقبت ذلك بتعليق لا يتجاوز نص سطر آخر ردا على من حاول التشكيك في صحة رواية الدكتور . بعدها تلقيت عشرات الرسائل على عنوان بريدي الاكتروني كلها تصب في هذا الموضوع وبصراحة أنا لم أكن أتوقع أن يحوز موضوع كهذا على اهتمامكم مطلقا وأتوقع أن يحصل هذا الموضوع قريبا على أعلى نسبة مشاركة بين أعضاء المنتدى بإذن الله.*​​

> *طيب ياريت بدال انتا قريب من المشيخة اوي وبتروحها ابقي اسائل اللي بياسلم بياخد كام فلوس واللي جابه كمان بياخد كمان واوعي تقول مش بياخد احسن ازعل منك لاني الحاجات دي مرت علينا ومن مصادر امنية موثوق فيها مش من نوع روح المشيخة واتفرج بس ههههههههه*


*
*​*طب وحياة ربنا سألت .. وحياة ربنا سألت لأني سمعت أنهم بياخدوا 20000 دولار من السعودية وأربعين ألف جنيه من الجماعات الإسلامية وشقة وعربية وبيجوزوه ويدوله فيديو كمان وسفرة وأوضة نوم وتليفزيون ودش وبطانية ، ودي في دي كمان**.*​*واحد منهم اسمه مجدي لاوندي (لما تيجي المشيخة هورهولك) سألته السؤال ده وبعد ما قدم لي وصلة ضحك طويييييلة قالي والنبي يا بيه تسألي عن الموضوع ده ضروري ضروري أوي لأني مزنوق في قرشين ومش عارف اتنيل اتجوز لغاية دلوقتي*​*.*​
​*فيا ريت يا مينا الساخن تقولنا عن المصادر اللي بتدي فلوس بالهبل كده علشان أروحلها . وحياة ربنا أروحلها وأقولهم أنا كنت مسيحي يا عم . طب بلاش علشان خاطري أنا ، علشان خاطر مجدي طيب، الراجل داخل على 35 سنة ولسه ما تجوزش** .*​*أومال حال المسلمين متدهول كده ليه طيب ؟ ده احنا شحاتين ومش لاقيين ناكل يابني. وهستلف فلوس من صحابي علشان ادفع اشتراك الدي إس إل آخر الشهر كمان*​* .*​
*عيب يا بني تقول كده ما تضحكش الخلق عليك ، الكلام ده كله أساطير . انت عارف انت بتقول ايه كويس ؟ إنت كده بتهزأ دينك ... إنت معنى كلامك ده إن المسيحي على استعداد يبيع دينه والمسيح والكتاب المقدس والملكوت والحياة الأبدية والكنيسة .... الخ ، علشان شوية فلوس . وياريت جت على مسيحي واحد كنا قلنا إيمانه ضعيف وخلصنا .. لا . دول آلاف من المسيحيين معنى كده إن دينك مش ممكن يكون صح*​*.*​
​*السؤال العبيط بتاعك ده تم توجيهه إلى الأب مينا ظريف راعي كنيسة بالعمرانية _ والتسجيل عندي والله العظيم واللي عاوزه أنا تحت أمره ، صوت وفيديو والله. ومساحته صغيرة ما حدش يقلق وممكن ابعته لأي حد بالإيميل والله**.*​*السائل قاله : يقال أن في منطقة الطاحونة يعطون 25000 دولار لمن يسلم . الآب مينا رد باستغراب وقاله : كااااام ؟ راح السائل عاد الرقم 25000 دولار . الأب مينا قاله : اديني 25000 دولار وأنا أسلم . (أكرر : التسجيل عندي*​*)*​
​*وياترى بأه يا مينا الساخن أخت الأنبا بيشوي أخدت كام علشان تسلم ؟ ولا كانت مخطوفة ؟ ولا متخدرة ؟ ولا ايه بالضبط ؟ ولا يمكن مراهقة أصل مرحلة المراهقة مرحلة خطيرة جدا ... مش كده ؟؟؟؟ (تسجيل اعتراف القسيس بإسلامها برضه عندي والله**)*​*وبعدين إزاي أخت نيافة الأنبا بيشوي بنفسه تسلم ؟ دي مشكلة كبيرة لوحدها ... انتو مش بتقولوا إن الإسلام بيظلم المرأة ؟ وأنت يا مينا بعتلي امبارح وصلات لمواقع بتقول إن الإسلام بيظلم المرأة ؟ أومال أخت الأنبا بيشوي أسلمت ليه ؟ وازاي ؟ وعلشان ايه ؟ والأنبا بيشوي وهو الأنبا بيشوي بأه على سن ورمح إزاي مقدرش يرجعها تاني ؟ أو على الأقل يفكرها بظلم الإسلام للمرأة .؟*

*عرفت بأه إنهم بيضحكوا عليكم وبيشوهوا أفكاركم ؟*

*وجيرمين أخو مايكل جاكسون أخد كام ؟*

*والدكتور الفرنسي موريس بوكاي عالم الأجنة المعروف أخد كام ؟ ومؤلفاته الفرنسية مترجمة للإنجليزية منتشرة وتقدر تجيبها من على النت بنفسك ... يا ترى ده بأه أخد باليورو ولا بالجنيه ولا بالدولار ؟؟؟؟*

*وغيرهم بالملاييييييين*​*.*​
*فوقوا يا اخوانا كل الكلام ده كلام عبط أصل عاوزينهم يقولولكم ايه يعني ؟ ديننا وحش وبنعبد رب بيدخل حمام والناس اكتشفت حقيقتنا وأسلمت ؟؟؟ لا طبعا لازم يشوهو الموضوع وده رد فعل طبيعي جدا ومش هتعرف الحقيقة غير يوم القيامة ساعتها لا هينفعك مسيح ولا قسيس ولا أي بني آدم*​*.*
 



> *مش ده كلامك*


*
*​*طبعا كلامي .. يتقطع لساني لو قلت الدين المسيحي زي الإسلامي ... يا خبر ابيض . دين كامل وشريعة عبقرية وهي الأوسع انتشارا في العالم أقول إنها زي الدين المسيحي اللي بيعبد رب اتولد من فرج امرأة محمل بالقاذورات والأوساخ ودم الحيض ثم يرضع من ثدي أمه سنتين بحالهم ،ويعملها على روحه زي ما الأطفال بتعملها ، لما كان إله صغير في اللفة . وفي الآخر أقول على الدين ده زي الدين الإسلامي ؟ لا طبعا** .*
*[QUOTE]**ياتري ايه معاناه المسيحي بيصدعوهم وارجعوا بقي لدرجة اني يا حرام جالهم صداع ومش لاقيين اسبرين** 

ولا عاوزين يقتلوهم او يرجعوهم بالعافية علي الاقل ؟؟؟*

*من كلامك تدان[/QUOTE] *​*
**وحياة ربنا انت ما شفتش الفيديو بتاع ماريان وكرستين*​​

> *بجد انتا حرام تناقش في المسيحيات**
> ده حتي لو مبدئي هيفرق بين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد*


*
**راجعت كل الآيات المذكورة وجدتها في العهد القديم فعلا كما قلت أنا .. ف*​*مش عارف انت ايه وجه اعتراضك بالضبط .*​*
**مش ربك يسوع هو الآب هو الروح القدس والثلاثة واحد ؟ يبقى مين أمر الناس بالمجازر دي ؟ واحد رابع غيرهم ؟*

*انتو مش بتقولوا ان التثليث موجود في العهد القديم ؟ اشربوا بقى كل المجازر والمذابح اللي في العهد القديم. وقولي بأه مين أمر الناس بقتل غير المؤمن في العهد القديم !!!! ولا الكلام اللي في العهد القديم مش كلام ربنا ؟ واللي أصدر الأحكام دي مش ربنا ؟*​​

> *وشوفتهم سبحان الله بعد الاسلام بقي شكلهم احلي حتي *


*
*​*وحياة ربنا كانوا زي القمر ... أنا كده ممكن اقول انك شوفت حتة من الفيلم بس ما شفتش الفيلم كله برضه**.*​​


> *ده كلام ........... مانتوا تقولوا حاجه وتنفذوا حاجه*
> ​



*أخ جيتار أنا لا أتحدث عن مسلمين هنا ... أنا أتحدث عن إسلام والقاعدة عقائدية منذ نشأة الإسلام وحتى الآن ولا يعنيني هل طبقها المسلمون أم لا ، فمن أكره شخصا على الإسلام فقد حبط عمله وباء بسخط من الله ومأواه جهنم وبئس المصير . وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح (من آذى كتابياً فقد آذاني) والكتابيون هم أهل الكتاب يهود ونصارى.*​*
**أما عن آيات القتال فلم يؤمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سوى بقتال من اعتدى على المسلمين ، وكل الآيات القرأنية التي تتناول موضوع القتال إنما تعني قتال المعتدين فقط . *​*
**والآية القرآنية التي تقول (لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم إن الله يحب المقسطين) آية غيييييييير منسوخة كما يزعم القساوسة .*​*
**فقد أمرنا الله تعالى بالبر والإقساط والإحسان إليكم وربط محبته لنا بمعاملتنا الحسنة لكم. وفقك الله.*​*
**وقد حكم عمر ابن الخطاب بالقتل على أحد المسلمين من مصر أيام الوالي عمرو بن العاص لأنه قتل مسيحيا مصريا . ولم ينقذ المسلم من الإعدام سوى عفو أخو المقتول عنه .*​*
**كما حكم عمر ابن الخطاب بالجلد على ابن عمرو بن العاص نفسه لأنه ضرب مسيحيا وقال له أنا ابن الوالي . فقام إليه المسيحي المضروب بنفسه فجلده أمام جميع المسلمين كما أمره عمر . ثم طلب منه عمر بن الخطاب أن يجلد عمرو بن العاص نفسه إن أراد .. فرفض المسيحي وقال لعمر لا أضرب سوى من ضربني . (والقصتين مثبتتين في كتب التاريخ تستطيعون قراءتهما بنفسكم على الإنترنت وإن أردتم أن أقتبسها لكم من مصدرها فلا مانع عندي).*​*
**هذا هو إسلامنا**.*



> *مش محتاجينها .......... لاننا عارفينها وعارفين كل الطرق دى من اللى ربنا فوقهم بعد ما كان مسيطره عليهم فكرت الاسلام وعرفوا يخرجوا باعجوبه من مخالب التيار الاسلامى*


​*
**كان يتردد علينا في المشيخة حوالي ألفين من النصارى المسلمين الجدد في مطلع عام 2004 والآن زاد العدد إلى ثمانية آلاف (اذهبو إلى هناك لترو بأعينكم**.)*


> *قد تكون انت انسان معتدل .......... لكن فيه غيرك فكرهم غير كده خالص*



*لا يوجد إسلام معتدل وإسلام غير معتدل . أنا لا أتحدث عن مسلمين أنا أتحدث عن إسلام. *


> *من ايقاع وتخدير واسلمه فى ظروف يكون العقل فيها غير ناضج*



*لا تصدق كل ما يقال لك ولا تحكم قبل أن تشاهد فلو كلفت خاطرك بخمس دقائق تقضيها في المشيخة فسوف تضحك بنفسك على كلامك هذا**.*



> *فيه غيرك شيوخ فى الجوامع ينعتنا بصفه الكفرة والصليبين*





> *
> وطبعا الناس هيصدقوا الكلام ده .... خاصه لو هما ناس بسطا مش مثقفين**
> ويتحول اسوبهم لينا على اساس اننا كفرة*


*
**يا عم احمد ربنا ده انت في نعمة والله ، على الأقل الشيخ اللي عندكم بيتكلم في حاجه مفيدة .. إحنا بقى خطيب الجمعة بتاعنا بقاله 4 شهور بيتكلم في زواج المتعة وحرمانيته ، ولما الناس كلمته علشان يغير الموضوع ده خلاص عرفنا انه حرام - الدين واسع وشاسع ومواضيعة وشريعته متنوعة . راح غير الموضوع وبدأ يتكلم عن الزواج العرفي ومن الزواج العرفي لزواج القاصر ومن زواج القاصر لزواج المحلل ومن زواج المحلل لحرمانية الطلاق وانهاردة اتكلم عن الزنى .. لما خلااااااص كرهت النسوان**.*



> *ومتقوليش الكلام ده غلط ............... لان عندنا جامع قدامنا ربنا يبارك فالشيخ ..... علطول بيشتم فينا*



*لا مش غلط كلامك صح .. آمين مقدرش أقول حاجه . بس ده مش إسلام ده تخلف مسلمين**.*


> *عقاقير تستخدم من قبل امن الدوله ........ فى مواضيع اسلمه الفتيات التى لم يتجاوز سنها 17*





> ​


​*طبعا كلام غير واقعي بالمرة ولو قلتلي شوفت كده برضه مش هصدقك ولو حلفت برضه مش هصدقك . لأن أمن الدولة مهمتها الحفاظ على أمن الدولة وده اللي بياخدو عليه فلوس . مش مهمتها تأسلم الفتيات لأن مافيش فايدة عائدة عليهم ... فكر بعقل .*​*
**وبعدين احمدو ربنا إن مافيش حد منكم بيخرج من الكنيسة يلاقي البوكس راكن بظهره يعبي في الناس اللي خارجين . ويشحنهم على ظلمات وغياهب ودهاليز أمن الدولة أسبوع ما حدش يعرف عنكم حاجه .. زي ما بيعملوا معانا واحنا خارجين من صلاة التراويح في رمضان.*​*
**وأول سؤال بيسأله الضابط للمقبوض عليه إنت منتمي لأي جماعة إسلامية ؟ ليه ما بتصليش في جوامع فيها أضرحة ؟ ليه ما بتشربش سجاير ؟ ليه بتصلي في الجامع ده ؟ بالذمة بوليس زي ده هيخدر فتيات علشان تسلم ؟ كلام عبيط طبعا** .*


> *بس انا بتكلم بكل ثقه لانى شخصيا رحت هناك ..... وسمعت بودانى كلام اهل القريه .... وازاى الشرطه كانت بتدل المسلمين ..... الجاهلين بدينهم عشان مظلمش حد ...... لمكان الكنيسه عشان يضربوها*


*كويس إنك قلت إنهم جاهلين بدينهم .. لأن ديننا ما أمرناش بكده . أما عن قصة القرية فمن فضلك حدد أسماء أشخاص ضباط أو عساكر الشرطة دول أو القسم التابعين ليه .. ولا اظن أن إدارة المنتدى هتبخل عليك بنشرهم*

*يتبع ... (مداخلة للدفاع عن الدكتور وديع)*


----------



## Coptic Man (28 أبريل 2006)

> مشاركتي الأولى في هذا الموضع كانت مجرد نصف سطر ذكرت فيه عنوان موقع الدكتور وديع . ثم أعقبت ذلك بتعليق لا يتجاوز نص سطر آخر ردا على من حاول التشكيك في صحة رواية الدكتور . بعدها تلقيت عشرات الرسائل على عنوان بريدي الاكتروني كلها تصب في هذا الموضوع وبصراحة أنا لم أكن أتوقع أن يحوز موضوع كهذا على اهتمامكم مطلقا وأتوقع أن يحصل هذا الموضوع قريبا على أعلى نسبة مشاركة بين أعضاء المنتدى بإذن الله.



لو لاحظت اني الردود اساسا مش كانت عليك 

كانت علي الموضوع في البداية 

ولما اتدخلت ردينا علي اسائلك واستفسراتك 

هل هذا يدعوا الي التعجب ؟ 

هل بالنسبة ليك نسبة مشاركة 3 او 4 اعضاء اعلي نسبة مشاركة 

عجبااااا

ان قمنا بالرد مش عاجب 

نفضلكم خالص تقولوا الحمد لله علي نعمة الاسلام مش عارفين يردوا اهم علينا

فعلا حاجة غريبة 




> طب وحياة ربنا سألت .. وحياة ربنا سألت لأني سمعت أنهم بياخدوا 20000 دولار من السعودية وأربعين ألف جنيه من الجماعات الإسلامية وشقة وعربية وبيجوزوه ويدوله فيديو كمان وسفرة وأوضة نوم وتليفزيون ودش وبطانية ، ودي في دي كمان.
> واحد منهم اسمه مجدي لاوندي (لما تيجي المشيخة هورهولك) سألته السؤال ده وبعد ما قدم لي وصلة ضحك طويييييلة قالي والنبي يا بيه تسألي عن الموضوع ده ضروري ضروري أوي لأني مزنوق في قرشين ومش عارف اتنيل اتجوز لغاية دلوقتي
> .
> فيا ريت يا مينا الساخن تقولنا عن المصادر اللي بتدي فلوس بالهبل كده علشان أروحلها . وحياة ربنا أروحلها وأقولهم أنا كنت مسيحي يا عم . طب بلاش علشان خاطري أنا ، علشان خاطر مجدي طيب، الراجل داخل على 35 سنة ولسه ما تجوزش .
> أومال حال المسلمين متدهول كده ليه طيب ؟ ده احنا شحاتين ومش لاقيين ناكل يابني. وهستلف فلوس من صحابي علشان ادفع اشتراك الدي إس إل آخر الشهر كمان



طيب لما تكبر وتعرف مصادر امنية مش يضحكوا عليك ويقولولك لا يابابا محدش بياخد حاجة احنا لاقيين ناكل ابقي تعال اتكلم 

المبلغ بالضبط يتراوح بين 15 و ال 25 الف جنيه مصري مش دولار والكلام العبيط ده 

لو ليك مصادر فعلا هتأكد كلامي لاننا مش جايبه من فراغ وبالنسبة لصاحبك مجدي ما مصداقيته عندي لاشئ مجرد شخص باع دينه ها اصدق كلامه بتاع ايه !!

يا اما اخد الفلوس بالفعل او اللي ساعده علي الاسلام لهفهم منه 

عادي جدااا مش بعيد علي المسلمين :99: 




> السؤال العبيط بتاعك ده تم توجيهه إلى الأب مينا ظريف راعي كنيسة بالعمرانية _ والتسجيل عندي والله العظيم واللي عاوزه أنا تحت أمره ، صوت وفيديو والله. ومساحته صغيرة ما حدش يقلق وممكن ابعته لأي حد بالإيميل والله.
> السائل قاله : يقال أن في منطقة الطاحونة يعطون 25000 دولار لمن يسلم . الآب مينا رد باستغراب وقاله : كااااام ؟ راح السائل عاد الرقم 25000 دولار . الأب مينا قاله : اديني 25000 دولار وأنا أسلم . (أكرر : التسجيل عندي
> )



كلامي يجيب علي اسائلتك فا انا لم افرض كل هذه المبالغ الكبيرة 



> وياترى بأه يا مينا الساخن أخت الأنبا بيشوي أخدت كام علشان تسلم ؟ ولا كانت مخطوفة ؟ ولا متخدرة ؟ ولا ايه بالضبط ؟ ولا يمكن مراهقة أصل مرحلة المراهقة مرحلة خطيرة جدا ... مش كده ؟؟؟؟ (تسجيل اعتراف القسيس بإسلامها برضه عندي والله)
> وبعدين إزاي أخت نيافة الأنبا بيشوي بنفسه تسلم ؟ دي مشكلة كبيرة لوحدها ... انتو مش بتقولوا إن الإسلام بيظلم المرأة ؟ وأنت يا مينا بعتلي امبارح وصلات لمواقع بتقول إن الإسلام بيظلم المرأة ؟ أومال أخت الأنبا بيشوي أسلمت ليه ؟ وازاي ؟ وعلشان ايه ؟ والأنبا بيشوي وهو الأنبا بيشوي بأه على سن ورمح إزاي مقدرش يرجعها تاني ؟ أو على الأقل يفكرها بظلم الإسلام للمرأة .؟



في انتظار قصة واسباب واسلامه وها اكون شاكر 

مش يهمني كلام اي اب انا منتظر الاسباب وقصة اسلامها 



> عرفت بأه إنهم بيضحكوا عليكم وبيشوهوا أفكاركم ؟



لا مش عرفت لسه

بس اللي اتاكدت منه اني ابن الهلاك للهلاك يكون 



> وجيرمين أخو مايكل جاكسون أخد كام ؟



اجانب دول نصهم عبدة شيطان و مسيحين بالاسم يعني الاسلام مش هيفرق معاهم عن عبدة الشيطان اهوا تجديد في حياتهم 

سيبك اني الاجانب لا يتقنوا العربية ومش يعرفوا فضائح الرسول الجليل ولا انه مزاوج او شق امراة لمجرد انها هجته في شعر  ولا ولا لا .... الامثلة كتير 

اعذرني ممكن ابقي اعمل مجلد للموضوع الضخم ده واخده بمنتهي الاختصار كمان 

وعاوزك تبقي تقرا قرائن انجليزي او تسمع ازعاتهم في اميركا 

حاجة تفطس من الضحك الصراحة 

وبيختموها بالسلام لكم 

والشعب يردد بعدهم كيطو بنفماتي سوووووو

:t11: :t11:

يتبع ,,,,


----------



## Coptic Man (28 أبريل 2006)

> والدكتور الفرنسي موريس بوكاي عالم الأجنة المعروف أخد كام ؟ ومؤلفاته الفرنسية مترجمة للإنجليزية منتشرة وتقدر تجيبها من على النت بنفسك ... يا ترى ده بأه أخد باليورو ولا بالجنيه ولا بالدولار ؟؟؟؟



ههههههههههههههه

اشطة هات باقي الاكاذيب فرصة ارد عليها في موضوع واحد

بس عاوزك تثبت اني كلامي غلط ياريت 

شوف بقي انتشر فى كثير من المنتديات فى الفترة الأخيرة "اسطورة" الطبيب الفرنسى موريس بوكاى وكتابه الشهير فى الهجوم على المسيحية واليهودية لصالح الإسلام "الكتب المقدسة فى ضوء المعارف الحديثة" والذى يستخدمه كثير من شباب الجماعات الإسلامية حاليا..

وده نص الإيميل الذى انتشر فى معظم المنتديات الإسلامية:




> موريس بوكاي ..
> من هو موريس بوكاي ؟! وما أدراك ما فعل موريس بوكاي ؟!
> 
> إنه شامة فرنسا ورمزها الوضاء..
> ...



نرد بقي واحدة واحدة تابع معايا ...


----------



## TIGER (28 أبريل 2006)

*متابع ... اتفضل *


----------



## TIGER (28 أبريل 2006)

*بالمرة كمان قولي مين أمر بقتل غير المؤمن في العهد القديم ؟ وليه ربنا بيصدر الأوامر العنيفة دي مع أنه رب أحبوا أعدائكم*


----------



## Coptic Man (28 أبريل 2006)

> من هو موريس بوكاي ؟! وما أدراك ما فعل موريس بوكاي ؟!
> إنه شامة فرنسا ورمزها الوضاء..
> فلقد ولد من أبوين فرنسيين , وترعرع كما ترعرع أهله في الديانة النصرانية , ولما أنهى تعليمه الثانوي انخرط طالبا في كلية الطب في جامعة فرنسا, فكان من الأوائل حتى نال شهادة الطب , وارتقى به الحال حتى أصبح أشهر وأمهر جراح عرفته فرنسا الحديثة





1) أنا عايز أفهم تعليم ثانوى ايه اللى فى فرنسا؟؟ ثم ايه حكاية جامعة فرنسا دى؟؟ تكونش جامعة فرنسا للتعليم المفتوح!!
كاتب هذه القصة خريج أزهر على أقصى تقدير كل التعليم بالنسبة له ثانوى ثم جامعى للحصول على "شهادة الطب" من جامعة فرنسا... فى جامعة اسمها جامعة فرنسا؟؟؟؟ (ايوه اللى فى ميدان الشانزيليزيه دى جنب كنتاكى فرنسا)

2) من سياق القصه علمت أن هذا البوكاى هو رئيس البعثة.. رئيس بعثة دون أن يكون حاصل على الدكتوراه فى علم المصرولوجى؟؟؟
بالمناسبة.. علم المصرولوجى علم خاص لدراسة مصر لأن تاريخ الفراعنة لم يستطع فرع من علم ما استيعابه فقامات الدول المتقدمة بعمل علم خاص عن المصريات.. الطالب الصغير فى المصرولوجى لازم يكون أخد دورة تدريبية من عندنا هنا فى مصر ويعرف عربى وهيرغليفى أحسن منى ومنك.. علم المصرولوجى للمهتمين بدراثة الآثار وليس له علاقة بالطب..

3) الأخ بوكاى على وصف الكاتب طبيب جراح (مع الإعتذار لجورج وسوف)
بوكاى على هذه الصورة لا يصلح لأن يكون فرداً فى تشريح جثة منتشلة من الماء من ربع ساعة لأنه جراح مش طبيب شرعى (جراح واخد شهادة الطب من جامعة فرنسا بعد ما خلص الثانوية العامة)




> وعندما تسلم الرئيس الفرنسي الاشتراكي الراحل (فرانسوا ميتران) زمام الحكم في البلاد عام 1981 طلبت فرنسا من دولة (مصر) في نهاية الثمانينات استضافة مومياء (فرعون مصر) إلى فرنسا لإجراء اختبارات وفحوصات أثرية ومعالجة





4) من وصف الأحداث عام 81 نستنتج أن المقصود فى القصة مومياء رمسيس الثانى
تاريخيا لم يثبت على الاطلاق ان رمسيس التانى هو فرعون موسى.. من المرجح تاريخيا ان فرعون موسى هو مرنبتاح ابن رمسيس التانى بس برضه مفيش اى دليل.. مين اللى قال ان رمسيس هو فرعون موسى؟

5) موضوع ان المومياء كانت فى أحسن حال غير صحيح.. لان السبب الرئيسى لسفر المومياء الى فرنسا هى تعرضها للتحلل السريع.. بمعنى اخر كانوا عايزين يعملوا حاجة علشان يحافظوا عليها.. والتابوت الزجاجى دا علشان درجة الحرارة و الرطوبة تكون تحت السيطرة لمنع تحلل المومياء




> وهناك وعلى أرض المطار اصطف الرئيس الفرنسي منحنيا هو ووزراؤه وكبار المسؤولين في البلد عند سلم الطائرة ليستقبلوا فرعون مصر استقبال الملوك وكأنه مازال حيا..!





6) سخط الكاتب من إنحناء الشعب الفرنسى للمومياء يدل ان كاتب المقال عربى يكره الغرب
فعلاً انحنوا... لأن هؤلاء الناس لا ينحنون للملوك فى حياتهم وكلابوهم وهم فى موتهم كما يفعل العرب.. هم نوعية راقية من البشر تقدر معنى كلمة حضارة حتى لو كانت فى جسد ميت.. نابليون بونابارت وهو فرنسى أيضاً.. عندما دخل مصر وشاهد أبو الهول والهرم الأكبر أمر جميع جيشه بأن ينحنى إحتراما وإجلالاً.. (رغم أنه دخل محتلاً) إلا أن ذلك لم يمنعه من قول مقولته الشهيرة "إنحنوا.. فأنتم أمام سبعة ألآف سنة من الحضارة تتأملكم"




> وكأنه إلى الآن يصرخ على أهل مصر (أنا ربكم الأعلى!)




من ناحية أخرى.. من قال وزعم وافترى أن فراعنة مصر كانوا يعتبرون أنفسهم آلهة!!!! حقيقة لست أدرى ما المقصود بهذه الجملة لكنها فى كل الأحوال أثارت تقززى (دى مش ثغرة دى حته مضايقانى بس)




> وفي ساعة متأخرة من الليل.. ظهرت نتائج تحليله النهائية ..
> لقد كانت بقايا الملح العالق في جسده أكبر دليل على أنه مات غريقا..! وأن جثته استخرجت من البحر بعد غرقه فورا, ثم اسرعوا بتحنيط جثته لينجو بدنه!





7) العلامة الخارق اكتشف ملح وفرحان كأنه اكتشف بترول..
يا سلام.. حقيقى برافوا عليه.. إكتشف سبب وفاة جثة من سبعة ألآف عام انه غرقان من الملح!!! طبعاً لازم يعمل كدا.. مش متعلم ومتنور وواخد شهادة الطب من جامعة فرنسا بعد الثانوية العامة (9)

لو سألت جاهلاً لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة ويعمل بالجزارة.. ما هى أقدم وأسهل طريقة لإطالة وقت عدم فساد البقرة ولا العجل المذبوح لأجابك ثلج وملح.. ألا يعلم رئيس البعثة أنه سيجد ملحاً على الجثة؟؟ لا وإيه ده دليل علمى قاطع على إن المرحوم مات غرقان!!!!! ده مايفهمش فى الطب بخمسة صاغ.. أمال ايه اسفكسيا الخنق وانفجار الرئتين اللى بيوجعوا بيه دماغ الطلبة فى كلية الطب.. ده بيوجعوا بيه دماغ بتاع الإسعافات الأولية كمان.. لكن لا موريس باشا ذيل الأسد (زى ريتشارد قلب الأسد كدا) مش أى حد يا معلم.. ده متعلم ومتنور وواخد شهادة الطب من جامعة فرنسا بعد الثانوية العامة




> فحزم أمتعته وقرر أن يسافر إلى المملكة السعودية لحضور مؤتمر طبي يتواجد فيه جمع من علماء التشريح المسلمين..




8) طبعاً لازم ألاقى توقيع السعودية فى القصة.. اللهم لا حسد.. ناس زى الفل وقلوبهم بيضا ومرجع للكل فى الإسلام.. لكن المصريين.. يع يع .. فسقة
طبعا المقال ضارب عصفورين بحجر.. المسيحية - الفراعنة.. (يعنى الأقباط تحديدا) ظهور اسم السعودية فى الموضوع يعيدنا لذكريات مصر فى عهد محمد على الكبير ودوره فى القضاء على الوهابية فى شبه الجزيرة العربية.. هذا مؤشر لأن كاتب المقال سعودى وهابى لأنهم مازالوا لا يغفرون لمصر دورها فى القضاء على الأصولية الوهابية

التعليق منقول من اخ عزيز 

ولو عاوز نقول كمان 

وياريت تجبلي مصدر او سند واحد علمي اجنبي موثوق فيه يتكلم علي بوكاي المزعوم


----------



## Coptic Man (28 أبريل 2006)

> طبعا كلامي .. يتقطع لساني لو قلت الدين المسيحي زي الإسلامي ... يا خبر ابيض . دين كامل وشريعة عبقرية وهي الأوسع انتشارا في العالم أقول إنها زي الدين المسيحي اللي بيعبد رب اتولد من فرج امرأة محمل بالقاذورات والأوساخ ودم الحيض ثم يرضع من ثدي أمه سنتين بحالهم ،ويعملها على روحه زي ما الأطفال بتعملها ، لما كان إله صغير في اللفة . وفي الآخر أقول على الدين ده زي الدين الإسلامي ؟ لا طبعا .



النقطة دي عاوزة موضوع كامل مش ينفع تتاخد هنا

بعد ما نخلص الموضوع ده ممكن تتفضل وتفتح موضوع خاص بها 

مع اني تم الرد عليها بس عادي ممكن نكررها التكرار مفيد احيانا



> وحياة ربنا انت ما شفتش الفيديو بتاع ماريان وكرستين
> 
> وحياة ربنا كانوا زي القمر ... أنا كده ممكن اقول انك شوفت حتة من الفيلم بس ما شفتش الفيلم كله برضه.



اوك ابعت التسجيل اللي عندك وناخد ليهم صورة ونقارنها بصورتهم القديمة ونعرف مدي الجمال الباهر اللي طرق عليهم هههه



> راجعت كل الآيات المذكورة وجدتها في العهد القديم فعلا كما قلت أنا .. ف
> مش عارف انت ايه وجه اعتراضك بالضبط .



وجه اعتراضي اني العهد القديم عهد الانسان اللي بعيد عن ربنا 

وبعيد عن رحمته يختلف عن عهد النعمة اللي فداه الرب يسوع وحرره من سلطان الخطية 

يختلف من ناحية اني الانسان القديم كان محكوم عليه بالاعدام 

الانسان الجديد بالنعمة اخد المغفرة والحق في دخول الملكوت 

وياريت لما تحب تستفسر علي حاجة تانية يبقي بالشواهد

علشان اقدر اجاوبك بما تريد علي افضل وجه 

سلام المسيح


----------



## TIGER (29 أبريل 2006)

*



مازال عرض الذهاب إلى مشيخة الأزهر قائما هداكم الله جميعا إلى صراطه المستقيم ، لكي ترو بأم أعينكم البنات المخدرين والمراهقات والمخطوفات والمعذبات والمطحونات في أسرهن والعقاقير .... الخ الخ الخ الخ

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*الأخوة الأعضاء *

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد ...*

*والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله أجمعين سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد بن عبد الله ، نشهد أنه قد بلغ الرسالة وأدى الأمانة ونصح الأمة وجاهد في سبيل الله حق جهاده حتى أتاه اليقين . *

*نخلص الأول موضوع الشماس المصري وديع لأنه هو أصل الحوار وبعد ذلك نتابع ....*

*وسوف أدع له مطلق الحرية في الدفاع عن نفسه لأنه أدرى الناس بقصته - وبعد أن استأذنت منه - بارك الله فيه - شخصيا لنشر هذا الرد بهذا المنتدى جائتني الموافقة من عنوان بريده الالكتروني : *
wadee3_ahmad@yahoo.com 

*وإليكم الرد :* 

*أبلغني بعض الأخوة أن هناك تعليقا على النت خصصه صاحبه (أو أصحابه) للرد علي ما نشرته عن قصة تحولي من النصرانية للإسلام، وتخيلت أنه سيكون هناك حوارا موضوعيا بيننا. فلما جيء لي بما ُكتب وجدت الكثير من التجريح الشخصي والقليل جدا مما هو موضوعي ويمكن الرد عليه ببساطة لأنه مغلوط من أساسه.*

*ولم يقتصر التجريح على شخصي المتواضع وإنما امتد لنبينا الكريم محمد [صلي الله عليه و سلم] مما يغري بالانحدار بالرد إلى غياهب آثمة. وبما أنني أصبحت مسلما أدين بدين الحق وأتمثل بخلقه القويم فقد نأيت بنفسي عن هذا واتبعت قوله تعالى بأن نجادل أهل الكتاب "بالتي هي أحسن" وبأن ندعو إلى الله "بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة" عسى أن يجعل الله فيه خيرا كثيرا.*
*الرد على التشكيك والتجريح في شخصي*

*1. رغم أنني نشرت اسمي وأشرت إلى الكثير من الأماكن والأسماء الحقيقية التي عشت فيها ومعها أثناء مسيحيتي إلا أن صاحبنا لم يذكر شيئا عن نفسه فهو يخاف أن نعرف عنه شيئا ولذلك سنشير له في كلامنا بـ "المجهول"، فهل هو شخص وهمي (كما اتهمني)؟ أم أنهم جماعة من الجبناء يهاجمون فقط من وراء الستار؟*

*2. أول ما لفت نظري أن هذا المجهول يشكك في مسيحيتي فلا يصدق أنني كنت يوما مسيحيا، لذلك فسأذكر له ما يثبت عكس ذلك وعلى من يريد التحقق أن يقابل الأشخاص الذين سأذكر أسماءهم والتأكد منهم أن كل ما أقوله صحيح، ولو لم أكن أعلم أن هناك إرهابيين حقيقيين بين النصارى يخطفون ويقتلون من ينير الحق قلبه منهم، لو لم أعلم هذا لذكرت لكم اسمي وعنواني كاملين. *​*3. اسمي الأصلي هو "وديع"**[1]** وقد نشأت في حارة المنصور من شارع محرم بك بالإسكندرية وكان أبي عضوا بجمعية أصدقاء الكتاب المقدس بشارع عثمان بن عفان بمحرم بك وقد أدخلني منذ أن كان عمري ستة أعوام في شمامسة كنيسة العذراء مريم بمحرم بك وهناك تربيت في مدارس الأحد على سموم التطرف المسيحي فنشأت أكره المسلمين وأحتقرهم منذ نعومة أظافري. وكان راعي الكنيسة أيامها القمص مرقص باسيليوس الذي كان يعبد المال ويأخذ نصف إيراد الصناديق لنفسه ويعطي الباقي للبطريركية وقد بنى عمارتين في محرم بك من هذا المال. وكان له زميل قريب لأمي هو القس صموئيل عبده الذي كان غنيا في الأصل. وحدث أن تشاجر القسيسان على تقسيم النقود فأسرع القمص للبطريركية ودفع الرشاوى هناك ليتم نقل القس صموئيل حيث تم نقله إلى كنيسة المستشفى القبطي وهو يقيم في نفس شارعها. واختار القمص مرقص من الكنيسة شابا طيبا (حتى يبقى مطيعا له) وغنيا (حتى لا يقاسمه نقود الصناديق) ليجعله قسيسا ووقع اختياره على مهندس زراعي مدلل وعاطل عن العمل اسمه ماهر وصفي كان لا يدخل الكنيسة للصلاة ولكن يجلس على بابها يراقب البنات وكان أبوه وأمه أغنياء يملكون عدة عمارات أمام المستشفى القبطي ويكثرون من التبرعات للقمص مرقص، وبسرعة تم تحويل ماهر هذا إلى قسيس وأصبح اسمه القس مكسيموس وصفي فكان قسيسا جاهلا لا يعرف كيف يدخل هيكل الكنيسة (بقدمه اليسرى أم اليمنى) ولا كيف يدور بالبخور داخل الكنيسة (من اليمين أم من اليسار) ولا يحفظ كلمة واحدة من صلاة القداس التي كنت أحفظها عن ظهر قلب باللغتين العربية والقبطية فأخذني القس في السر لأدرس له في بيته وأحفظه القداس وصرنا أصدقاء فقام بترقيتي لأكون أستاذا في مدارس الأحد بالكنيسة والتي كان يرأسها وقتها ابن القمص (الأستاذ فؤاد زكي) والذي أصبح بعد ذلك القس إيليا زكي راعي كنيسة العذراء بفلمنج وقد أخذني معه هناك لكي أنشئ فرقة الشمامسة لهذه الكنيسة. نعود للقمص مرقص الذي انشغل بإدارة أمواله فأخذ يبحث عن قسيس ثالث يساعده في رعاية شعب محرم بك تنطبق عليه نفس مواصفات ماهر وصفي وقد جاءته فرصة ذهبية عندما حضر له تاجر خيش شديد الثراء يشكو ابنه علام حنا بسطا المهندس الزراعي العاطل الذي يريد الزواج ضد رغبة أبيه والذي هرب للدير. أسرع القمص مع التاجر الثري للدير قبل أن يتم ترسيم الابن راهبا ويمتنع خروجه من الدير، وكعادته أخذ القمص ثمن المشعار وأقنع الابن المصر على الزواج قبل الحصول على وظيفة بالعودة معه ليرسمه قسيسا وبذلك يكون قد وجد العمل ويستطيع الزواج وبالفعل حدث ذلك وأصبح الابن هو القس دوماديوس الذي تزوج من محبوبته وازدادت تبرعات أسرته للكنيسة وللقمص الراعي الكبير. وبالطبع كان دوماديوس أجهل من مكسيموس وكان لا يطيق اللغة القبطية وقد شن حربا على كل من يتعلم هذه اللغة (وكنت منهم) وكان يقول إنها ليست شرطا لدخول الفردوس. وعُرف عن دوماديوس حبه الشديد للبنات وبحجة "سر الاعتراف" كان يدخل بيوتنا في أي وقت ليأخذ اعتراف البنات فقط وتسبب هذا في حدوث الكثير من المشاكل له مع الرجال والشباب. مات القمص مرقص وتم دفنه داخل الكنيسة في حجرة البواب بولس الذي غضب لذلك فترك الكنيسة وذهب لدير العذراء (السريان) في وادي النطرون حيث أنه لم يكن له أهل. في ذلك الوقت انتقلنا لسكن جديد في شارع النعم من شارع الرصافة أمام قسم محرم بك ودخلت كلية الطب وبدأت ألاحظ تغيرات شديدة في أبي تجاه الكنيسة ورجالها وتجاه المسيحية ذاتها.4. يقول المجهول في كلامه أنه حسب القانون في مصر فإن التبشير (يعني التنصير) ممنوع تماما وبالتالي فلا توجد جماعات تبشيرية مسيحية. وأرد فأقول إن أساس القانون المصري هو القانون الفرنسي الذي لا يتدخل في الدين وفي الوقت الحالي فإننا ننفذ القانون الأمريكي والكل يعلم كم التبشير الذي دخل مصر تحت هذه العباءة. وأنا أقسم بالله **[2]**خالق السماوات والأرض ومن فيهما إن أبي حكى لنا مرارا ما كانوا يفعلونه مع فقراء المسلمين في قرى أبيس وفي طلمبات المكس وفي نجع العرب من تقديم الاغراءات بالمال والملابس والعلاج والتعليم (بل والنساء) لكي يرتد هؤلاء عن دينهم. وقد تعرضت أنا نفسي لمثل هذه الإغراءات فكان مما عُرض عليّ إرسالي لأي مستشفى كبير في أمريكا ومنحي آلاف الدولارات شهريا [وليس كما يدعي صديقنا المجهول 30 ألف دولار كدفعة واحدة فقط تقدمها السعودية لكل مسيحي أقدم على الإسلام وهو كلام عار تماما من الصحة حيث يسير السعوديون خلف الأمريكان ولا يعطون أي اهتمام لمن أسلم]. أقول لصديقنا المجهول إنني لم أحصل على مليم واحد لإسلامي ولكني أحمد الله الذي هداني للصراط القويم ولو أعطيت لي كنوز الأرض فلن أحيد عنه لأنها لا تضاهي حلاوة الإيمان الحقيقي.الرد على التجريح في كلام أبي مع أسرته عن انحراف الكنيسة*

*1. يقول صديقنا المجهول: يا كذاب باشا الاعتراف سر من أسرار الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية ولو كنت أصلا تعرف الإنجيل وفتحته فستجد… وأرد فأقول: بل أنت الذي لم تفهم كتابك فقد جاء فيه "لا تصنع لك صورة أو تمثالا ..لا تسجد لهن ولا تعبدهن. بل للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد" وهكذا جاء الأمر الإلهي واضحا ليشتمل أولا النهي عن صناعة الصور والتماثيل سدا لباب الاعتقاد في قداستهم وعبادتهم، ثم جاء النهي عن السجود لها وعبادتها، وأخيرا جاء الأمر بالسجود لله وحده وعبادته هو وحده. والآن رد عليّ يا أستاذ مجهول: هل هناك صلاة للمسيحيين في الكنائس أو البيوت إلا للصور والتماثيل؟*

*2. أما عن "سر الاعتراف" فهو ليس قاصرا على الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية فقط ولكنه موجود لدي كل الطوائف المسيحية ولكن بصور مختلفة: فالبروتستانتي يمكن أن يعترف لأي إنسان يثق فيه، أما الكاثوليكي فيجب أن يكون اعترافه للكاهن الذي يجلس مختبئا بينه وبين الجالس على كرسي الاعتراف ستارة فلا يرى أحدهما الآخر، وعند الأرثوذكس تجلس البنت ملتصقة بالكاهن داخل حجرة مغلقة ويضع يده حول كتفها بينما تحكي هي قصتها فتقول: يا أبونا أنا سرقت وكذبت وزنيت..إلخ فيقوم الكاهن بوضع الصليب عليها ويقول "محالل مبارك من فم الثالوث الأقدس الآب والابن والروح القدس" فتصير طاهرة ! هكذا بكل بساطة ففم هذا الكاهن المُنجس بشرب الخمر صار هو فم الثالوث الأقدس (الذين هم نفسهم الرب الواحد؟؟؟) ولما كان أمر الغفران سهل فما أسهل العودة لنفس الخطايا من جديد.*

*3. كتب أبي في مذكراته عن انحراف الكنائس عن الدين الحقيقي -والكلام التالي بالنص وما بين قوسين تعليقات لي- [بعد أيام قسطنطين (أي وقت ظهور الإسلام) دخل الفساد إلى الكنيسة ودخلت طقوس كثيرة مستجدة في العبادات وتطورت الأمور حتى أُدخلت عبادة القديسين وإقامة الصور والأيقونات في الكنائس. وأخذ سلطان أسقف رومية يزداد يوما وراء يوم فرقى نفسه من أسقف إلى رئيس أساقفة ثم إلى بابا (بطرك) وأدعى لنفسه سلطان أسقف عام على كل الكنائس المسيحية وتثبت بالسلطان المدني وأدعى لنفسه سلطان الملك ثم تطاول أكثر فجعل من نفسه نائب المسيح على الأرض وصار الملوك يقبلون يديه ثم قدميه ولا يصيروا ملوكا إلا بعد أن يلبسهم التاج بيديه وكانوا يخافون من غضبه فمن غضب عليه البابا لا يطيعه شعبه لأن عامة الناس أصبحوا يؤمنون بأن البابا له سلطان حرمانهم من دخول الفردوس (سلطان الشجب أو الحرم) وكل من مات وهو محروم من البابا لا يدخل الفردوس! وانتشى البابا وأتباعه بالسلطة فأخذوا يسلبون الشعب حريته وأملاكه في مقابل العماد وغفران الخطايا والمسحة الأخيرة (دهن المتوقي بالزيت المقدس) والخلاص من المطهر (مكان تعذيب الخطاة قبل إدخالهم الفردوس)، وهذا يطابق ما جاء في دانيال 7:20/ رؤيا 13: 6-7، 17: 3-4. وقد تم انتزاع كل الكتب المقدسة (الأناجيل والتوراة) من أيدي العامة لأن من مبادئ البابا أن "الجهالة هي أم التقوى". وقد سقط العالم المسيحي كله في هذه الورطة لأن "كل الأرض تعجبت وراء الوحش" فكل من خالف البابا وجه نحوه جيش كبير من الرومان أعمل فيهم القتل والتعذيب وطردوهم من ديارهم. ونتيجة لهذا الطغيان ظهر الكثير ممن قاوموا فساد الباباوات وانحراف الكنيسة مثل يوحنا وكليف إنجلترا وغيرهم وقد وقع عليهم اضطهاد شديد وقـُتل الكثيرين من أتباعهم في حروب المسيحية الضارية]. *

*4. كان أبي كثيرا ما يكلمنا ونحن صغار عن انحرافات الكنيسة عن دين الله الحقيقي الذي جاء به المسيح ومن قبله موسى عليهما السلام. ولما صرت طالبا في الثانوي حدثت في بيتنا ظواهر عجيبة أرعبتنا وأخبرنا أبي بأن سببها شيطان من الجن دخل بيتنا. وقد أخذ أبي يحضر الكاهن وراء الآخر ويعطيه النقود لكي يصلي ويطلق البخور في الشقة ولكن هذا الشيطان لم يتركنا فقرر أبي أن نترك الشقة وكان في ضيق شديد لأن موقعها ممتاز وإيجارها رخيص جدا وقد أنفق الكثير على الكهنة بلا جدوى وحدث في يوم أن جاءنا أحدهم وبينما هو يصلي ويطلق البخور صاح فيه أبي: لماذا لا يقرب الشيطان شقة جارنا المسلم؟ هل ل لأنه لا يغلق الراديو عن محطة القرآن؟ هل أفعل مثله؟ فصرخ فيه الكاهن: أنت ناوي تكفر؟ فطرده أبي وانتقلنا إلى شقة في شارع الرصافة. ومنذ ذلك الوقت لاحظت تغيرات واضحة في أبي فهجر الكنائس وأصبح لا يقبل أيدي الكهنة ولا يقرأ في الإنجيل ولا يتناول الخبز والخمر واستمر هكذا حتى مات. وبعدها وجدت في داخل إنجيله ورق بخط يده دوّن فيه الكثير من الاعتراضات على أخطاء في الأناجيل ولما سألت بعض الكهنة عنها فوجئت بأنهم يعرفونها ولا يجدون ردا عليها ولكنهم يبررونها بتعدد ترجمات الأناجيل. كانت هذه صدمة كبيرة لي لأنني كنت مسيحيا مؤمنا ومتيقنا (مثل باقي المسيحيين) من أن كلام الأناجيل مقدس ومكتوب بالوحي المباشر من أحد أجزاء إله المسيحيين (الروح القدس) إلى تلاميذ يسوع. كانت صدمة كبرى لي وتسلل الشك إلى نفسي وبدأت أبحث عن الحقيقة.*

*الرد على ما قاله المجهول عن المسيح عيسى بن مريم*
*أنا لم أترك المسيح (كما تدعي) ولكنني تركت عبادته إلى عبادة خالق المسيح وخالق أمه وخالق كل ما في هذا الكون: الله الواحد الأحد. هل قرأت الكلام المنسوب إلى عيسى في أناجيلك واستوعبته جيدا قبل أن تهاجمني؟ تعال معي نستعرض النذر اليسير منه:*

*في إنجيل يوحنا تكرر كثيرا قوله " أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل شيئا من نفسي" "كلامي الذي أقوله ليس لي بل للذي أرسلني" "الذي يؤمن لا يؤمن بي بل بالذي أرسلني". وكان المسيح يصلي لله قائلا "هذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته" أي أن الحياة في الفردوس الأبدي تتطلب أن يؤمنوا في حياة المسيح أنه لا إله إلا الله وأن المسيح رسوله الذي أرسله لهم.*

*وعلى صفحات إنجيل لوقا نجد أن المسيح قد تكرر منه ترك الناس وصرف التلاميذ والصعود إلى الجبل منفردا حيث يقضي الليل كله في الصلاة (انظر لوقا:6)، فهل كان المسيح يتعبد لله خالقه أم ماذا؟ اسأل نفسك ماذا كان يقول طوال الليل في صلاته؟ هل كان يقول : أنا إله؟!! وفي آخر صفحة من هذا الإنجيل يأتي أن المسيح قد تم "إصعاده" إلى السماء، أي أنه لم يصعد بقوته ولا برغبته، فهل الذي لا يستطيع أن يصعد للسماء بقوته يُعبد على أنه إله؟ وهل المفعول به في مثل هذا الموقف الجليل يمكن أن يكون ربا خالقا؟! *
*وفي إنجيل مرقص تجد المسيح ينادي بإنجيل يحمله في يده ويشير إليه قائلا لليهود: "آمنوا بهذا الإنجيل" "أينما يُكرز بهذا الإنجيل"، فأين إنجيل المسيح هذا؟؟ تقول بعض دراسات علماء المسيحية أن المسيح (عليه السلام) قد استأمن تلميذه بطرس على إنجيله (كما جاء في رسالة بولس إلى أهل غلاطية) ويقولون أنه محفوظ في الفاتيكان وممنوع من النشر بحجة أن الناس لن يفهموه! ولكنني أقول أنه إذا كان هذا الكلام صحيحا فمنع النشر جاء لأن تعاليم إنجيل المسيح لا تتفق مطلقا مع ما يتبعه المسيحيون الآن ولا مع عقائد بطاركة العصر الحالي. وهذا الإنجيل ليس شيئا معنويا (البشارة) كما يدعي البعض الآخر من علماء المسيحية فقد أنزله الله على عيسى على الجبل بعد أن صام 40 يوما (تماما مثل ما حدث مع سلفه موسى عليهما السلام عند نزول التوراة)، لو لم يكن هذا الإنجيل شيئا ماديا ملموسا يراه القوم لتساءل من حول المسيح: أين هذا الإنجيل الذي تشير إليه وتكلمنا عنه وتأمرنا بالإيمان به؟ ولكن أحدا منهم لم يفعل ذلك.*

*وفي رؤيا يوحنا التي قيل أنها حدثت بعد إصعاد المسيح بسبعين عاما (وقيل بأكثر من 170 عاما في مصادر أخرى)، جاء في أول سطر في هذه الرؤيا قول يوحنا " إعلان يسوع المسيح الذي أعطاه إياه الله". وفي آخر الإصحاح الثالث يقول المسيح " من يغلب فسوف أجعله في هيكل إلهي وأكتب عليه اسم إلهي واسم مدينة إلهي النازلة من عند إلهي". هاهو المسيح بعد أعوام طويلة من إصعاده يعترف صراحة أنه عبد لله ويعترف بألوهية الله عليه ولم يقل أن الله هو المسيح كما يدعون!*
*وفي قصة الصلب في الأناجيل كلها يتوسل المسيح إلى الله أن ينقذه من الموت والتعذيب على يد اليهود وقد أرسل الله له "ملائكة تقوية"، فهل يحتاج الإله الحق لمن يقويه؟ حتى بولس (مؤسس خرافة عبادة المسيح) يقول في رسالته للعبرانيين 5: 7 "الذي في أيام جسده - إذ قدم بصراخ شديد ودموع - طلبات وتضرعات للقادر أن يخلصه من الموت وسُمع له لأجل تقواه" فهو يقر هنا أن المسيح قد تضرع لله لينقذه من الصلب فنجاه (أي أنه إنسان يستغيث بخالقه وأنه لم يمت على الصليب)، ويضيف بولس في رسالته لأهل كولوس 1: 15 "بكر كل خليقة" أي أن المسيح أول مخلوق. ويتكلم في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثيوس 15: 21 " كل واحد في رتبته - المسيح أولا ثم الذين للمسيح في مجيئه وبعد ذلك النهاية - متى سلّم الملك لله - حينئذ الابن نفسه (المسيح) سيخضع للذي أخضع له الكل، كل يكون الله الكل في الكل". معنى كلام بولس أن المسيح لم يأت طائعا مختارا ليموت فداءا عن البشر (كما تزعمون) ولما شعر باقتراب اليهود منه ليعذبوه ويقتلوه ارتعب وخاف إلى درجة البكاء والصراخ والتوسل لله الوحيد القادر على أن ينقذه من هذا المصير المؤلم، ولما كان المسيح تقيا يخاف الله ويعمل بطاعته فقد استجاب الله له وأنقذه من غدر اليهود، وفي يوم القيامة سيقيم الله المسيح من الموت قبل المؤمنين برسالته وحينئذ يكون الملك كله لله وحدة لا شريك له (الله هو الكل في الكل).*
*أقول لك يا أستاذ مجهول إنكم تركتم إنجيل المسيح ودعوته الحقيقية واتبعتم خرافات بولس المتضاربة فانقسمتم إلى عشرات(بل مئات) الطوائف كل واحدة منها تستند لجزء من كلام بولس وتكفر الطوائف الأخرى ليصدق فيكم قول الله تعالى "وما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض" و "فأغرينا بينهم العداوة والبغضاء إلى يوم القيامة"، ولو لم يكن كلام القرآن صحيحا لاتحدت تلك الطوائف المسيحية (ولو ظاهريا) في أي وقت طوال الخمسة عشر قرنا الماضية ليثبتوا أن كلام القرآن خاطئ ولكن ذلك لم ولن يحدث لأنه كتاب الله الصادق الذي تتحقق كل كلمة فيه ولو كره المشركون.*

*الرد على المزاعم حول دخول المصريين الإسلام بالقوة*
*يقول المجهول إن المسلمين اغتصبوا مصر من المسيحيين بعد أن عذبوهم ليجبروهم على الإسلام ولأجل ذلك يلبس القساوسة والرهبان ملابس سوداء وهم لن يخلعوها إلا بعد انتهاء الاحتلال الإسلامي لمصر (كما يزعمون). وردا على ما ذكرت في موقعي من أن المسيحيين يعلمون أولادهم كره المسلمين والتطرف في مدارس الأحد، يقول "ما أعتقدش أننا بنربي مجاهدين". وأرد على ذلك فأقول:*

*1. عملت أنا شخصيا طويلا في مدارس الأحد وتعلمت هذا الكلام ثم قمت بتعليمه ولقد رأيت بعيني الأسلحة في الدير وحضرت مع الرهبان تدريبات للرماية ورأيت كنائس حديثة وهي تـُبنى وكيف تحصن مثل القلاع وكيف أن بها مخازن سرية على أعماق كبيرة، فهل تستطيع إنكار ذلك؟*

*2. أعرف شخصيا عشرات الشباب من الجنسين تتراوح أعمارهم بين 14 - 40 سنة كلهم دخلوا الإسلام برضاهم التام ولم يجبرهم أحد أو يعذبهم أو يخطفهم كما تزعمون، بالعكس فالخطف والتعذيب يتم من طرفكم لمن هداه الله لدين الحق واقتنع به والكل يعلم كيف يهرب هؤلاء ويختبئون خوفا على حياتهم منكم بعد أن تخلت الحكومة عن حمايتهم وتركتكم ترهبونهم وتأخذونهم قسرا للأديرة حيث يحدث ما يحدث لهم.*

*3. هاجمت الوثيقة العُمرية التي أمّن بها عمر بن الخطاب أهل القدس حين فتحها وأهل كل بلد فتحها المسلمون في عهده، هاجمت الوثيقة دون أن تكلف نفسك عناء قراءتها ليتبين لنا أسلوبك الذي يعتمد على النعرات الكاذبة والتحيز السافر دون طرق الحقيقة. أنقل لك فيما يلي نص الوثيقة كما أوردته كاتبة مسيحية هي كارين أرمسترونج في كتابها "القدس": [هذا ما أعطى عبد الله عُمر أهل … من الأمان: أعطاهم أمانا لأنفسهم ولأموالهم وكنائسهم، أن لا يسكن كنائسهم ولا تُهدم ولا يُنقص منها ولا من شئ من أموالهم، ولا يُكرهون على دينهم، ولا يُضار منهم أحد. وعلى أهل … أن يُعطوا الجزية كما يعطي أهل المدائن وعليهم أن يُخرجوا منها اللصوص والروم، فمن خرج منها من الروم فهو آمن على نفسه وماله حتى يبلغوا مأمنهم ومن أقام منهم فهو آمن وعليه ما على أهل المصر من الجزية. ولا يؤخذ منهم شئ حتى يحصدوا حصادهم. وعليهم أن يتركوا سلاحهم ويوفر لهم المسلمون الحماية العسكرية نظير دفع الجزية وهي دينار كل علم عن كل أسرة وكل من يدخل البلد ويدفع الجزية يدخل في عهد الذمة طوال مدة اقامته. ولا يُسمح لهم بالبناء دون إذن ولا ترتفع كنائسهم لتطاول المساجد مع إعطائهم حريتهم في العبادة بدون إظهار الصلبان في الطرقات أو رفع صوت الأجراس]. وقد سمح عُمر بنفس الحريات لليهود بالمساواة مع النصارى، والجزية التي يدفعونها أقل من زكاة المال التي يدفعها المسلمون وقد أعفى منها الشيوخ والأرامل ومن لا يقدر على الكسب وأعطاهم من بيت مال المسلمين. هل في هذه الوثيقة أي تطرف أو عنف كما تدعي؟ اقرأ يا أخي العهد القديم لترى الفرق حيث كانت الأوامر لقادة الجيوش بحرق المدن والتنكيل بأهلها وعدم ترك شئ حي فيها من إنسان أو حيوان أو نبات!*

*4. أقول لك لو كان المسلمون قد اغتصبوا مصر بالأسلوب الذي تدعيه أو متبعين تعليمات العهد القديم ما بقي فيها مسيحي واحد، فوجودك حتى الآن تتبجح على الإسلام وعلى أشرف خلق الله لهو أكبر دليل على كذب ادعاءاتك. اقرأ التاريخ من مصادر محايدة وموثقة لتعلم أن الأرثوذكس في مصر عاشوا أسوأ عصور الاضطهاد تحت حكم المسيحيين الرومان (الكاثوليك) فكانوا يعذبون ويقتلون منهم الآلاف كل يوم ففروا للصحاري وأسسوا الأديرة والرهبنة فلما جاء المسلمون رفعوا عنهم هذا القهر وحرّروهم وطردوا الرومان وأعادوا البلاد للمصريين ولم يجبروا أحدا منهم على الدخول في الإسلام. اقرأ معي ما يقوله المؤرخ المسيحي هـ. سانت ل. ل. موسيس في كتابه "ميلاد العصور الوسطى" [ أقام العرب المسلمون في مصر دولة تتصف بالسماحة والتسامح المطلق مع باقي الأديان ولم ينشروا عقائدهم بالقوة ولكنهم تركوا رعاياهم أحرارا في ممارسة عقائدهم شريطة أداء الجزية المفروضة، فقام المسيحيون باعتناق الإسلام رويدا رويدا] [وكان الاضطهاد الروماني وكثرة الضرائب والقهر الديني المسيحي لشعبي مصر والشام سببا في ضياع ولاء المسيحيين للدولة البيزنطية المسيحية ومساعدتهم للمسلمين، كما قام الرومان بمذابح بشعة ضد اليهود لتنصيرهم بالإكراه] [وقد عرض الإمبراطور البيزنطي عقيدة روما في المسيح (الطبيعتين والمشيئتين) على سكان مصر والشام المؤمنين بعقيدة الطبيعة الواحدة فرفضوها، فأنزل بهم الرومان أشد أنواع التنكيل، وعندما انتصر المسلمون على الروم ساد الفرح بين الشعوب المسيحية الشرقية واعتبروا أن هذا هو عقاب السماء لكفار روما وهراطقة خلقيدونيا من الكاثوليك]. وعن دخول الإسلام مصر يضيف الكاتب في موضع آخر [استولى المسلمون على حصن بابليون الذي يقع قرب القاهرة الحديثة عام 641م وذلك بدون إراقة نقطة دم واحدة أو تدمير ممتلكات وبعد عام تم فتح الإسكندرية بمقتضى معاهدة ، ثم تم بعد ذلك إخضاع مصر كلها سلميا. وقد كانت سياسة المسلمين في كل فتوحاتهم هي عزل المسلمين عن باقي سكان البلاد فلذلك اختار عمرو بن العاص موقعا جديدا لينشئ فيه عاصمة للمسلمين في مصر (الفسطاط وهي مصر القديمة حاليا) تماما كما فعلوا في العراق وانشئوا الكوفة عاصمة إسلامية بجلا من المدائن الفارسية].*
*الرد على موضوع الجزية وفرضها على أهل الكتاب*

*1. يعترض المجهول على ما جاء في سورة التوبة من فرض للجزية على اليهود والنصارى في بلاد المسلمين. أقول له حين تمسك المسلمون بكتابهم أسسوا حضارة سمحة يشهد لها التاريخ سادت العالم لقرون طويلة حتى القرن 18 وظلت آخر خلافة إسلامية (الدولة العثمانية) مصدر رعب لأوروبا حتى نجحوا في تفكيكها من الداخل وحشد الجميع لحربها من الخارج في أوائل القرن 20. ولكن حين انقلب المسلمون لترف الدنيا فتركوا كتابهم وتمسكوا بالتجارة والزرع وتخلوا عن الجهاد (جهاد النفس وجهاد الأعداء) انهاروا حتى صاروا طعاما للكفار. وأثناء سيادة المسلمين تركوا اليهود والمسيحيين أحرارا في بلادهم والدليل القاطع على سماحة وعدالة الإسلام المطلقة هو وجود أهل كتاب أثرياء في بلاد المسلمين، وأنت خير من يعلم كم الفقراء بين مسلمي مصر وكم الأثرياء بين أقباطها!*

*2. لقد شرع الله قتال أهل الكفر لإزالة سلطانهم عن الناس فيكون الناس أحرارا في اعتناق العقيدة التي يؤمنون بها، والمسلمون ممنوعون من قهر أحد على الدخول في الإسلام (كما كان يفعل المسيحيون الرومان) وذلك بنص القرآن الكريم "لا إكراه في الدين" وإليك ما تقوله كاتبة مسيحية (كارين أرمسترونج) في كتابها "القدس" في هذا الصدد [لم تشهد مدينة القدس في تاريخها الدموي الطويل سلاما إلا في مرحلتين: حين فتحها عمر بن الخطاب وحين أعاد صلاح الدين الأيوبي فتحها. وتحت ظل هذا الحكم الإسلامي عاشت الديانات الإبراهيمية الثلاثة في سلام] [وقديما حين ساد اليهود فلسطين غاب البر والتراحم عن أورشليم اليهودية الحشمونية حتى أن اليهود الفريسيين (المتدينين) شعروا بالاغتراب وطلبوا من الغزاة الرومان أن يعزلوا ملوك اليهود لأن الحكم الأجنبي أفضل كثيرا من حكم أولئك اليهود الأشرار] [حينما جاء المسيحيون إلى القدس في عهد قسطنطين لم يكتفوا بالقتال فيما بينهم ولكنهم قاموا بطرد اليهود والوثنيين بالقوة من المدينة بزعم أنها مدينة مسيحية مقدسة، وكان الرهبان الذين استوطنوا صحراء يهوذا هم أشد الناس عداوة لليهود فكانوا ينكلون بهم ويقتلوهم ولذلك رحب اليهود بالفرس حين جاءوا لغزو القدس وقدموا لهم كل المعاونات العملية. أما في عهد المسلمين فقد سمحوا لليهود بدخول المدينة وسمحوا لهم بالاستقرار فيها جنبا لجنب مع المسيحيين والمسلمين فكان هذا التراحم العملي المبني على لُب رسالة القرآن وهو العدالة الاجتماعية، كان هو الأساس الذي تمت عليه أسلمة القدس] [ لما وصل الصليبيون القدس دمروا العلاقات بين الأديان الإبراهيمية الثلاثة وعاشت القدس الصليبية في صراع دموي ولم تزدهر الحياة المدنية في العهد الصليبي على الإطلاق لأن روح الكراهية للآخرين كانت متأصلة في الجنود الصلبيين فقاموا بقتل كل اليهود المسلمين والمسيحيين الشرقيين الذين صادفوهم في طرقات القدس وحتى داخل مساجدهم ومعابدهم وكنائسهم، ثم انقلبوا بعد ذلك على أنفسهم فحاربوا بعضهم البعض مدفوعين بسموم الحقد الديني ففقدوا دولتهم واستمر صراعهم حتى العصر الحالي في صورة نزاعات دينية بين الطوائف المسيحية وخلافات حول قبر المسيح والأديرة] (تحول الدين إلى وثنية تجعل القبر هو الهدف وتربط المكان بفكرة الإله). [وفي عام 1096 تم تنظيم أول حملة صليبية بحجة تحرير القدس من الإسلام وفي عام 1099 دخل الصليبيون القدس وذبحوا كل المسلمين واليهود وساروا بين جثث القتلى بالتراتيل إلى كنائسهم ورفضوا دفن الموتى فتحولت المدينة إلى مستودع للجثث المتعفنة ثم أصدروا قانونا يمنع المسلمين واليهود والمسيحيين الشرقيين من دخول المدينة وحوّلوا قبة الصخرة إلى كنيسة والمسجد الأقصى إلى معسكر للجنود ومعبد اليهود إلى مقر للبابا. وفي عام 1110م هاجم بلدوين ملك اللاتين عكا وحيفا وطرابلس وقيصرية وذبح كل المسلمين ونهب ممتلكاتهم ودمر مساجدهم وقد ظلوا يحتلون تلك الأماكن حتى فتح صلاح الدين القدس دون إراقة نقطة دم واحدة وقام بتطهير قبة الصخرة والمسجد الأقصى ورفض مصادرة أملاك البطرك الماجن الثري هرقل ملتزما بالاتفاق المبرم عند فتح القدس وعاد التسامح بين السلمين واليهود والمسيحيين الشرقيين وباقي طوائفهم ليرفرف على المدينة من جديد].*
*الرد على إدعاء سب النصارى في مساجد مصر*

*1. منهاج المسلم الصحيح في التعامل مع النصارى هو ما جاء في الآية 46 من سورة العنكبوت، يقول تعالى : " ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن إلا الذين ظلموا منهم وقولوا آمنا بالذي أنزل إلينا وأُنزل إليكم وإلهنا وإلهكم واحد ونحن له مسلمون". والآية لا تحتاج لتفسير فنحن المسلمون مأمورون ألا نتجادل مع أهل الكتاب فيما يحدث الشقاق والبغضاء وأن يكون كلامنا معهم بالحُسنى لأنهم أهل كتاب نعترف به ولأننا كلنا نعبد نفس الرب ونسلم له أنفسنا.*

*2. حينما ذكرت أن هناك محاضرات منتظمة في الكنائس تهاجم الإسلام ومحمد (صلى الله عليه و سلم )، لم ينف المجهول ذلك وإنما زعم أن جميع مساجد مصر لا تكف عن شتم النصارى. وأقول له إن مساجد مصر كلها أصبحت ملك الحكومة فهي تتبع وزارة الأوقاف وتخضع لرقابة لصيقة من جهاز أمن الدولة، والحكومة المصرية الآن تسمي الأمريكان واليهود "أصدقاء" وتعمل ألف حساب لما تسميه "الوحدة الوطنية" فيراقب أمن الدولة جميع شيوخ وخطباء المساجد رقابة يومية وقد أصبحوا كلهم من المعينين بوزارة الأوقاف يتقاضون رواتبهم من الدولة ولا يجرؤ أحدهم على أن ينطق حتى آية من القرآن تتكلم عن النصارى فتدعوهم لعبادة الله الواحد وترك عبادة المخلوق فما بالك بـسبهم (كما تدّعي). وإذا حدث وتكلم أحد منهم بجرأة عن أي موضوع يخص النصارى فإنه يختفي وينضم لآلاف المعتقلين من المسلمين أو يعزل ولا يُسمح له بالخطابة. أما على جانبكم فليس للدولة أي رقابة فالكنيسة هي التي تعين الكهنة وتوجههم فيما يقولون وخطبكم لا تذاع في الميكروفونات فلا يعرف العامة ما تقولون داخل كنائسكم ولا يُعتقل منكم أحد فكل المعتقلين من المسلمين فقط وكأنه لا يوجد متطرف مسيحي واحد. وقصتي الراهب المشلوح ومسرحية كنيسة محرم بك في الإسكندرية لهما أكبر دليل على جهل الدولة بما يحدث داخل الكنائس والأديرة . فهل بعد هذا مازلت تدّعي أننا الذين نهاجمكم في المساجد أم انتم الذين تشتموننا وتدبرون لنا المكائد وتعملون في الظلام بعيدا عن أعين الرقابة ؟*

*3. ويحضرني في هذا المقام واقعة تبين أسلوب الخداع الذي يتبعه نصارى مصر في تعاملهم مع المسلمين فيظهرون خلاف ما يبطنون، فقد سألت أمي البطرك (شنودة) في أحد دروسه الأسبوعية التي كان يلقيها على المسيحيين بالكنيسة المرقسية بالإسكندرية، سألته عن موضوع "تحديد النسل" فقال لها بالحرف الواحد: كل امرأة مسيحية يجب عليها ألا تحرم ابنها من أخ ومن أخت ولا تحرم ابنتها من أخت (أي أن الأسرة المسيحية المثالية يجب أن يكون فيها على الأقل 4 أطفال). ثم خرج بعدها البطرك أمام وسائل الإعلام ليعلن أن المسيحية تشجع تحديد النسل (يقصد طبعا نسل المسلمين فقط!). ولقد كان ينصحنا نحن شباب الكنيسة مرارا وتكرارا أن "نكون حكماء كالحيات" وهو قول أعتقد أنه منسوب زورا للمسيح، فالحية لا تعرف إلا الغدر والخيانة والقتل وأعتقد أيضا أن هذا ما يعنيه البطرك فالمسيحي عليه أن يضمر الغدر تحت ثياب الوداعة حتى تحين الفرصة. وكان البطرك يقول دائما إنه لن يدخل القدس إلا مع شيخ الأزهر ثم يدعو المسيحيين في الخفاء لتأسيس شركات سياحة تنظم لهم رحلات يومية منتظمة من كاتدرائية العباسية إلى القدس اليهودية لدعم اليهود حتى يأخذوا المسجد الأقصى من المسلمين ويعيدون يناء الهيكل المزعوم فيعود المسيح (حسب زعمهم). *

*الرد على القول بأن المسلمين يرهبون بلاد العالم بسيوفهم*
*لن أدافع هنا عن الإسلام دين السلام والمحبة ولكني سأشير لما قاله كاهن مسيحي (جلال دوس) في كتابه "الإنذار الأخير للكرة الأرضية" عن الإرهاب الحقيقي في عالم اليوم ومن يحركه من وراء الستار. يذكر القس أن الوحوش الثلاثة المذكورين في رؤيا يوحنا والذين يساعدون التنين (الشيطان) هم: بابا روما (النمر) وهو الوحش الأكبر الذي يريد أن يسجد العالم كله له، والوحش الثاني (الخروف) هو أمريكا التي تأمر الجميع أن يضعوا علامة (الصليب) على يدهم اليمنى أو على جبهتهم وتقوم بقتل كل من لا يسجد للوحش الأكبر ولا يضع العلامة، والوحش الثالث هو الأمم المتحدة التي تنفذ خطط الوحشين السابقين تحت ستار الشرعية الدولية. ويقول القس جلال دوس أن البروتستانتية الأمريكية قد ارتدت عن المسيحية الصحيحة وأنها تستعين بقوانين مدنية وبقوتها العسكرية لفرض معتقداتها الدينية الخاطئة وتطبقها على كل من لا يعبد المسيح (يعني المسلمين) وإلا يكون مصيرهم هو التعذيب والقتل. ويضيف القس قائلا [ لما فسدت الكنيسة الأولى (الرومانية) بالانصراف عن بساطة الإنجيل وقبلت شعائر وثنية فقدت روح الله وقوته فاستعانت بالسلطان لكي تتحكم في عقول الناس وظهرت "البابوية" فصارت الكنيسة تتحكم في سلطات الدولة وتستغلها لتحقيق مآرب رجال الدين الخاصة وتقوم بقتل المخالفين لها بحجة "الهرطقة" (الكُفر). ويخبرنا الإنجيل أنه قبل مجيء المسيح مرة ثانية ستسود حالة من الانحطاط الديني تشبه حالة القرون الأولى فيزداد الفجور. فها هي كنائس الولايات المتحدة تفرض سلطانها على الدولة وتستغلها لفرض دينها بالقوة وتتحول أمريكا لنفس صورة الحكم الكهنوتي الروماني القديم الذي ترأسه البابا وتعاقب كل المخالفين لدينها بالعقوبات المدنية بمساعدة الأمم المتحدة وبالغزو العسكري المباشر إذا استلزم الأمر]. ما رأيك أيها المجهول في هذا؟ هل المسلمون هم الذين يرهبون العالم مع قلة حيلتهم أم من يشعلون الحروب والنزاعات؟*

*الرد على القول بتناقضات القرآن*

*ذكر المجهول أن القرآن متناقض وأقول له أن المسيحيين يحرمون لمس القرآن أو الاستماع لآياته خوفا من أن يقتنع أحدهم به وأن كهنتهم يخدعون البسطاء فيذكرون لهم نصف آية وكلام بعيد عن موضعه ليثبتوا لهم هذا التناقض. وأرد فأقول إنه ينطبق عليكم قول الله سبحانه في الكفار الذين كذّبوا القرآن دون أن يعرفوا ما فيه " بل كذّبوا بما لم يحيطوا بعلمه ولمّا يأتهم تأويله". أقول لهذا المجهول الذي يدّعي أنه يفهم المسيحية: بل إن الأناجيل هي التي تمتلئ بالأخطاء والتناقضات وسأذكر هنا بعض ما أورده كاتب مسيحي (القس منيس عبد النور) في كتاب له (شبهات وهمية) طبعة عام 1998 والذي نشرته كنيسة الدوبارة بجاردن سيتي/ القاهرة ، وقد ذكر القس هذه الشبهات ولم يقدم لها ردا مقنعا:*

*1. جاء في إنجيل مرقص 16: 5 أنه كان على قبر المسيح ملاك واحد وجاء في إنجيل يوحنا 20: 12 أنهما ملاكين اثنين. قال منيس: لا يوجد تناقض، كل ما في الأمر إن إحداهما أوسع من الأخرى!!*

*2. أعمال الرسل 9: 7 "يسمعون الصوت ولا يرون أحد"، أعمال الرسل 12: 9 عن نفس الموقف "نظروا النور ولم يسمعوا الصوت". قال منيس: الأولى تعني في اللغة اليونانية وصول الصوت إلى الأذن والثانية تعني فهم الكلام. جميل، ماذا إذن عن الرؤية؟ لقد تجاهل منيس الكلام عنها تماما.*

*3. الاختلاف في أسماء أجداد المسيح بين إنجيلي متى ولوقا في 39 اسما. يقول منيس إنهم كانوا أحيانا ينسبون الابن لوالد أمه وأحيانا لأبيه الطبيعي. والد السيدة مريم اسمه "عمران" في القرآن و"يواقيم" في تاريخ النصارى وهذين الاسمين لم يردا في أي إنجيل والمفروض عكس ذلك بأن تتبع المرأة اسم زوجها.*

*4. جاء في إنجيل متى2 أن المسيح وأبويه أقاموا في بيت لحم سنتين بعد مولده ثم جاء المجوس فهاجروا إلى مصر (وظلوا فيها حتى بلغ يسوع 8 سنوات، حسب تاريخ النصارى). أما إنجيل لوقا فكان له رأي آخر فيقول أنه بعد أن طهرت مريم من النفاس (40 يوما) ذهبوا للهيكل في أورشليم ثم رجعوا إلى الناصرة وعاش فيها المسيح حتى سن 12 سنة وكان يتردد على أورشليم في كل عيد!*

*5. جاء في متى 3: 14 أن يوحنا عرف المسيح ثم نزل الروح على المسيح، وفي متى 11: 3 أنه بعد سنوات أرسل يوحنا تلميذين إلى المسيح يسألانه: هل أنت المسيح الآتي أم ننتظر آخر؟! أما في يوحنا1: 33 فقد جاء أن يوحنا لم يعرف المسيح إلا بعد نزول الروح على المسيح وحينئذ شهد يوحنا أن المسيح هو الرسول المنتظر الذي أرسله الله!!*

*6. متى4: 5 الشيطان حمل المسيح إلى سقف الهيكل ثم إلى جبل عالي جدا، لوقا4: 5 الشيطان حمل المسيح إلى جبل عالي جدا ثم إلى سقف الهيكل!*
*7. قال المسيح في متى 5: 9 "طوبى لصانعي السلام" ولكنه في نفس الإنجيل متى10: 34 عاد ليناقض نفسه (حسب زعمهم) ويقول"ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا، لأني جئت لأفرق بين الابن وأبيه..".*

*8. قال المسيح في متى5: 17 "لا يسقط حرف من الناموس (يعني التوراة) حتى يكون الكل (يعني القرآن)"، وفي لوقا "زوال السماء والأرض أيسر من أن تسقط نقطة من الناموس". بينما يزعم بولس في رسالته إلى أهل غلاطية 4: 10 ورسالته إلى العبرانيين(اليهود)7: 18 أن المسيح قد جاء لإبطال الوصية الأولى (التوراة) لضعفها وعدم نفعها (ويسير معظم المسيحيين على نهج بولس هذا حتى اليوم)!!*

*9. في إنجيل يوحنا 2: 14 قال المسيح عن هيكل سليمان "انقضوا هذا الهيكل وأنا أبنيه في ثلاثة أيام"، بينما جاء في متى26: 61 "جاء شاهديّ زور وقالا أن المسيح قال انقضوا هذا الهيكل وأنا أبنيه في ثلاثة أيام"!! فهل نسي الوحي المسيحي ما قاله ليوحنا فقال عكسه لمتى؟!! *

*10. إنكار بطرس أنه يعرف المسيح اختلف تماما في الأناجيل الأربعة: فهل كلمته جارية أم جاريتين؟ وهل كانت المحادثة في ساحة الدار أم أسفله أم في داخله؟ ولماذا اختلف كلام بطرس في كل إنجيل عن الآخر رغم أنه موقف واحد؟ وهل كان صياح الديك مرة واحدة أم مرتين؟*

*ولمن أراد أن يستزيد فقد كتبت أربعة مجلدات عن التناقضات في الأناجيل وسيجري نشرها بالموقع تباعا. *

*الرد على تهكم المجهول على حديث رسول الله "ملعون من نكح يده"*​*لم يكلف المجهول نفسه عناء فتح أي قاموس لغة عربية ليعرف أن النكاح يعني الخطبة للزواج أو الجماع، ورسولنا الكريم - في حثه على مكارم الأخلاق - لعن عادة الاستمناء (العادة السرية) لما لها من مضار جسدية ونفسية وأخلاقية فالذي يمارسها يتخيل النساء اللائى يقابلهن أو يعرفهن في أوضاع جنسية ليثير نفسه فيكون وكأنه زنا بهن في خياله عن طريق نكاح يده. وهذا الفعل يشجع الشاب على مداومة النظر للنساء والبنات واشتهاءهن ومنهن نساء أسرته وقريباته، فهل هذا فعل محمود؟ وهل يحب أحدنا أن يحدث ذلك مع بنات عائلته؟ وهل عندما ينهانا الرسول عن هذا الفعل الشائن يُهاجم بلا هوادة؟ وهل في حديثه ما يسئ للإسلام؟ لقد جعل الإسلام الزواج هو السبيل الصحيح لتفريغ شهواتنا وحث عليه ويسره وسهله ليسمو بالإنسان وليقطع الطريق على مثل هذه الأفعال التي تضر ولا تنفع.*


*[1]** احتفظت بهذا الاسم عمدا لكي يعرف كل من يسمع عني إنني كنت مسيحيا وأسلمت والحمد لله على تلك النعمة ما بقي لي من عمر، ولم أنكر نفسي أمام أقاربي وأصدقائي النصارى.*​*[2]** أنا أقسم بالله ولا أقسم مثلكم بالصليب الملعون في التوراة هو والمصلوب عليه "المعلق ملعون من الله فلا تنجسن أرضك" تثنية2022 وفي قول بولس في غلاطيه3: 13"مكتوب في التوراة ملعون كل من علق على خشبه" وهي في التوراة السامرية "ملعون المصلوب على الصليب". كما أنني لا أقسم بالكنيسة حيث تعبد الخمر على أنها دم المسيح البريء منكم*

*ملحوظة أخيرة من الأخوة أعضاء المنتدى :*

*على كل من لديه أي اعتراضات على كلام الأستاذ وديع أن يراسله شخصيا ويواجهه على عنوان بريده الالكتروني المذكور عاليه.*

*وعلى كل من لايزال شاكا في صحة قصته أن يتفضل بالتوجه على كنيسة السيدة العذراء بمحرم بك بالاسكندرية أو أن يتصل بها للتأكد من الأسماء المذكورة في القصة كما فعل غيركم .*

*الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام*

*أعطيكم الفرصة للقراءة ثم أتابع بإذن الله ..... (هاااام)*


----------



## ma7aba (25 مايو 2006)

> . قال المسيح في متى5: 17 "لا يسقط حرف من الناموس (يعني التوراة) حتى يكون الكل (يعني القرآن)"،


يبدوا أن هذا القس الجاهل لم يقرأ بالكتاب المقدس الكلمات الأخيرة للمسيح على الصليب ولم يقرأ عندما قال المسيح لقد تم 
طبعاً أطلب من جميع الأخوة عدم الرد على الموضوع لأني سأعطيه رداً كاملا ومن الكتاب المقدس كي يكون هذا درس لكل من يحاول الصيد بالماء العكر ولكن بالبداية اسأل تايغر ألا يكفي هذا النقض لكي تكتشف ان عمو وديع بحياتوا مو قاري الكتاب المقدس
سلام


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2006)

*انت بها يا محبة... تاركين فرصة الرد لك, لكن انا متابع الموضوع و فطسان من الضحك*


----------



## اميرة الاسكندرية (27 مايو 2006)

*سلام ونعمة على اخواتى فى المعمودية*

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
يا جماعة انسان مريض من كتر الحقد على اللى احسن منو جرالو كدة واما عن اللى بيستسلمو دول شيئ لا لة معنى لانى اللى بيروح من عندنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الحدق يفهم واللى بيحى منكم  بيكون فاهم وعاقل اما نحن واثقين فى ايمنا وعقيدتنا ومخلصنا والهنا الحى 
ابنة المسيح والاسكندرية


----------



## ma7aba (28 مايو 2006)

أنا ناطر شوفرد الأخ على النقطة البسيطة اوي اللي طرحتها ولبين مايدور لى حل لهل الورطة بعطي رد كامل على قصة عمو وديع الأولى 




> كان أبى واعظا في الإسكندرية في جمعية أصدقاء الكتاب المقدس وكانت مهنته التبشير في القرى المحيطة والمناطق الفقيرة لمحاولة جذب فقراء المسلمين إلى المسيحية


سبحان الله كل اللي بصيروا إسلام بكونوا ابياتن واعظين او هنن واعظين ودرسون كراهية الإسلام
وكمان عم يبشر بدولة إسلامية وعم يحولوا الفقراء لمسيحيين نفس التشابه بكثير من القصص دليل أسلوب كتابة واحد لكاتب واحد


> وأصر أبى أن أنضم إلى الشمامسة منذ أن كان عمري ست سنوات وأن أنتظم في دروس مدارس الأحد وهناك يزرعون بذور الحقد السوداء في عقول الأطفال


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه
صار شماس بعمر الست سنوات 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله شي بخجل وبضحك أولا الشماس رتبة دينية لا تعطى للأطفال بل للبالغين 
ثانيا الأطفال ينضمون لمدارس الأحد وليس للشمامسة 
غريب مسيحي ومابيعرف شو هو الشماس شغلة بتضحك

-





> المسلم أشد كفرا من البوذي وعابد البقر.


لتعلم انك كاذب أنا صرلي بالموقع منذ بدايته بتحداك إذا وجدت جملة واحدة اقول فيها لمسلم انت كافر 


> وفى هذه الفترة المحرجة كان أبى يتكلم معنا سرا عن انحراف الكنائس عن المسيحية الحقيقية التي تحرم الصور والتماثيل والسجود للبطرك والاعتراف للقساوسة.


\
تناقض واضح اصرار الأب على انضمام ابنه للشمامسة وبنفس الوقت يتكلم بالسر معه عن انحراف الكنيسة 
مابتخجل على حالك وانت عم تنقل هيك كشة لنكمل الأخطاء
السجود للبطرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من كل عقلك عم تحكي ممكن صورة وحدة بس لشخص يسجد للبطرك 



> - القرآن مليء بالمتناقضات ( ثم يذكروا نصف آية ) مثل ( ولا تقربوا الصلاة...)


دائما المسلمون ينسبون ماذا يفعلون للمسيحية ليبرروا لأنفسهم 
أولا اكبر دليل على كذبك هو اني لم اجلب لك ولا آية ناقصة وكل آياتي من مصادر إسلامية وليست مسيحية وهذا أكبر دليل على تفنيد كلامك بعكسكم مواضيعكم كلها من مواقع إسلامية وآيات إما محرفة او ناقصة


> س: ما رأيك بمحمد ( صلي الله عليه وسلم ) ؟
> القسيس يجاوب: هو إنسان عبقري و زكي.


ياحبيبي انا مسيحي بالكنيسة لا نتكلم ابدا لا عن محمد ولا عن الإشسلام ولا تنسى تأثير الأمن ايضا والدولة الإسلامية



> س: هناك الكثير من العباقرة مثل ( أفلاطون، سقراط, حامورابي.....) ولكن لم نجد لهم أتباعا و دين ينتشر بهذه السرعة الي يومنا هذا ؟ لماذا ؟
> ج: يحتار القسيس في الإجابة


قلتلي يحتار القس في الإجابة هههههههههههههههه
أولا من ذكرتهم لم يخترعوا دين ثانيا من ذكرتهم كانوا علماء ماعدا حاموابي التي تدمرت دولته بعد موته وبالتالي لا مجال لتقول أن هناك اتباع لسقراط وهو لم يبشر بأي دين بل كان عالما 
مثل اللي عم يسأل شو اطيب شي باللحومات بقلوا لحم الخنزير فبجاوبوا طب التفاح ليش العالم بتشتري لكان هههههههههههههههههههههههه



> س: ما رأيك في القرآن ؟
> ج: كتاب يحتوي علي قصص للأنبياء ويحض الناس علي الفضائل ولكنه مليء بالأخطاء


اولا لا يحوي على قصص الأنبياء وهذا اول خطأ لأن قصصه كلها مغلوطة بدءاً من ابراهيم وانتهائا بالمسيح الذي لا يعرف من هي امه الحقيقية ويحض الناس على الفضائل بآيات ثم ينسخها بآيات أخرى 
مليء بالتناقضات اتحداك ان تجيبني على هذا السؤال لتعرف أنه مليء بالتناقضات 
ذو القرنين هو الأسكندر المقدوني على مدار التاريخ والأسكندر المقدوني مات بسن 32 سنة وكان عربيد وزير نساء ومتوحش ونصب نفسه نصف إله ممكن تقلي حضرتك كيف وصف القرآن ذو القرنين 



> اقتباس:
> س: لماذا تخافون أن نقرأه و تكفرون من يلمسه أو يقرأه ؟


غريب انا عم اقرأوا وزكريا بطرس وكثير ناس وطلاب الأدب العربي حبيبي المسيحية لا تكفر احد ولا تمنعنا من قرآئة اي شيء حاج تخريف هي الشغلة يمكن عندكن انو كافر كل من يقرا الكتاب المقدس يمكن عم قول مو اكيد يعني قبل ماتكتب هل الجملة لازم تسأل حالك إذا كان المسيحيون يظنون من يقرأ القرآن كافر يعني اللي عم ناقشن كفار كلن بنظر المسيحية فطب ليش عم يدافعوا عنها رح تكتشف انو الجواب انو كل هل الحكي علاك مصدي


> ج: يصر القسيس أن من يقرأه كافر دون توضيح السبب !!


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه
يعمي بتنشفى انشالله


> س: إذا كان محمد ( صلي الله عليه وسلم ) كاذبا فلماذا تركه الله ينشر دعوته 23 سنه ؟ بل ومازال دينه ينتشر إلي الآن ؟ مع انه مكتوب في كتاب موسي ( كتاب ارميا ) إن الله وعد بإهلاك كل إنسان يدعي النبوة هو و أسرته في خلال عام ؟


كذاب اورد الآية 



> ج: يجيب القسيس ( لعل الله يريد أن يختبر المسيحيين به ).


المسيح قال سييأتي أنبياء كذبة كثيرون ويأتون بعجائب ويضلون حتى المختارين لو امكن وهذا تفنيد لكلامك وكذب وبأنتظار الآية التي تقول أن الله سيهلك النبي الكاذب خلال عام لنكتشف حقيقتها معاً



> 1- في عام 1971 أصدر البطرك ( شنودة ) قرار بحرمان الرهب روفائيل ( راهب دير مارمينا ) من الصلاة لأنه لم يذكر أسمه في الصلاة وقد حاول إقناعه الراهب ( صموائيل ) بالصلاة فانه يصلي لله وليس للبطرك ولكنه خاف أن يحرمه البطرك من الجنه أيضا !!
> وتسائل الراهب صموائيل هل يجرؤ شيخ الأزهر أن يحرم مسلم من الصلاة ؟ مستحيل


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اتحداك بجلب دليل واحد موقع الكنيسة القبطية موجود على النيت تفضل ادخل وأجلب دليلك
أنت بتعرف انو البابا شنودة صار بهل الرتبة بطرك بسنة 1978 فشو رأي هل القس الغبي



> 2- أشد ما كان يحيرني هو معرفتي بتكفير كل طائفة مسيحية للأخرى فسالت القمص ( ميتاس روفائيل ) أب اعترافي فأكد هذا وان هذا التكفير نافذ في الأرض والسماء.
> فسألته متعجبا: معني هذا أننا كفار لتكفير بابا روما لنا ؟
> أجاب: للأسف نعم
> سألته: وباقي الطوائف كفار بسبب تكفير بطرك الإسكندرية لهم ؟
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حبيب مخربط بينا و بينكن حبيب نحنا بنتزوج من بعض عادي وبندخل كنائس بعض وبنصلي بكنائس بعض وليك انا سرياني اورثودوكس وامي روم اورثودوكس وانا بكنائس الروم الملكيين الكاثوليك اخويتي واصدقائي كلن من كنيسة يسوع نور العالم وكنيسة يسوع الناصري البروتستانتية وهلا بدي ادخل دورة لاهوت فين 
فبكفي تخريف لأنو هل الكلام بضحك كل مسيحي عليكم وبيثبت للمسيحيين قديش انتوا جهلة وتصدقون كل مايقال لكم 
ياحرام وضعك صعب جداً


> وعندما دخلت الكنيسة ووجدت صورة المسيح وتمثاله يعلو هيكلها فسألت نفسي كيف يكون هذا الضعيف المهان الذي استهزأ به و عذب ربا و إلها ؟؟


ههههههههههههههههه 
مسيحي وقس كمان ومابيعرف الفرق بين المسيح الإله والمسيح الجسد



> المفروض أن أعبد رب هذا الضعيف الهارب من بطش اليهود. وتعجبت حين علمت أن التوراة قد لعنت الصليب والمصلوب عليه وانه نجس وينجس الأرض التي يصلب عليها !! ( تثنية 21 : 22 – 23 ) .


هذا قس كان عم يدرس بالكتاب لأنو حتى الآيات مو عرفانها ومو عرفان انو ملعون من يقتل ثم يعلق وليس من يموت على الصليب



> وفي عام 1981 : كنت كثير الجدل مع جاري المسلم ( أحمد محمد الدمرداش حجازي ) و ذات يوم كلمني عن العدل في الإسلام ( في الميراث ، في الطلاق ، القصاص ...... ) ثم سألني هل عندكم مثل ذلك ؟ أجبت لا.. لا يوجد


العدل تعال لنشوف العدل

الميراث للذكر نصيب البنتان يعني البنت بتآخذ نص حصة الذكر حصة كاملة 
بالمسيحية الميراث بالتساوي



> من عام 1982 و حتي 1990: وكنت طبيبا في مستشفي ( صدر كوم الشقافة


الله ده قس ولا طبيب أيمت درس الطب


> هل كان أبي مسلما


هههههههههههههههههههههه
ليش ماسألوا وقلوا شعوروا الحقيقي



> 2- كان يرفض تقبيل أيدي الكهنة ( وهذا أمر عظيم عند النصارى


بحياتي مابست ايد حدا العمة انا كافر راحت علي 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



> كان لا يؤمن بالجسد والدم ( الخبز والخمر ) أي لا يؤمن بتجسيد الإله.


كان ببشر بشو لكان وكيف كان قس
اقتباس:


> 4- بدلا من نزوله صباح يوم الجمعة للصلاة أصبح ينام ثم يغتسل وينزل وقت الظهر ؟!


يعني عينك عينك مسلم طب ليش ماتواجه معوا



> أصبح يرفض ذهاب البنات للكوافير.


يعني صار متخلف وجاي من افى البقر لأنو البنت مالها شخصية بنوب إذا راحت فورا بتستسلم للكوافير وكانها من دون شخصية


> ألفاظ جديدة أصبح يقولها ( أعوذ بالله من الشيطان ) (لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله )...


اللعمة انا بقولن يعني صرت مسلم



> لا فرق بين غنى وفقير يقفون جميعا في صفوف منتظمة وقارنت بين ذلك وعكسه الذي يحدث في الكنائس فكانت المقارنة دائما لصالح المساجد.


وهل بالكنائس درجة اولى ودرجة ثانية ودرجة ثالثة 



> الأعجب من هذا أن من يكلم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يخبره أنه سوف يموت ؟!! من يجرؤ أن يتكلم هكذا إلا الله ؟؟!! ودعوت الله أن يهدين ويرشدني.


الم يلاحظ ايضا انه قال له كل البشر والمرسلين من قبلك قد ماتوا غذا لاحظ لم يسأل نفسه لماذا المسيح حي إن كان الجميع قد مات



سلملي على وديع احمد وقلوا إذا فيوا يجاوب يجاوب وخاصة على الأخطاء اللي بقصتوا اللي بتضحك الولد المسيحي من شدة غبائها


----------



## ma7aba (28 مايو 2006)

إنشالله مايكون الرد طويل


----------



## Michael (28 مايو 2006)

ربنا يباركك حبيبى محبة
واسف على التدخل



> ملحوظة أخيرة من الأخوة أعضاء المنتدى :
> 
> على كل من لديه أي اعتراضات على كلام الأستاذ وديع أن يراسله شخصيا ويواجهه على عنوان بريده الالكتروني المذكور عاليه.



دى طريقة جديدة عملواها فى الشهادات الملفقة علشان يطلعوا من اى زنقة يتحطوا فيها 

واول ما ميعرفوش يردوا يدوك ايميل ويقلولك دة ايميلة كلموا

وطبعا دة لا هيكون ايميلة ولا حاجة 

بس لعبة للخروج من الموقف

زاير عمل الموضوع دة لما اتزنق فى شهادات هو كاتبها وتحدى الكل ان محدش هيقدر يفندها ومن اول كلمة تم تفنيدها

وبعدها زاير قال للهروب من الموقف



> ملحوظة أخيرة من الأخوة أعضاء المنتدى :
> 
> على كل من لديه أي اعتراضات على كلام الأستاذ فلان الفلانى أن يراسله شخصيا ويواجهه على عنوان بريده الالكتروني المذكور عاليه.


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

*شكلك ضحكت كثير يا محبة...*


----------



## happy_side (30 مايو 2006)

يا جماعة الفكرة في حاجة واحدة أن هو مش عارف مين هو المسيح
_وعلشان كدة لازم يعرف إن المسيح هو الله حيصد؟ طبعا لا وحيتشال ويتحط زي كل مرة بس إسمع المرة دي وإحكم_
سورة النساء الأية رقم 171 
" إنما المسيح عيسي إبن مريم رسول الله وكلمتة ألقاها إلي مريم روحا منة "
تفهم إية من الأية دي
حاول تفسر
يا تري فهمت 
علي العموم 
إية الفرق بين روح الله والله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طبعا مش عارف 
إسمحللي أقولك .
1- من كتاب أبي المسعود محمد إبن محمد العلمادي صفحة 233
" لقيت أم يحيي أم عيسي فقالت ( يا مريم أشعرت بحبلي فقالت وأنا أيضا حبلي فقالت أم يحيي إني وجدت ما في بطني يسجد لما في بطنك فذلك قولة تعالي مصدقا لكلمة الله )
والسجود لله فقط عز وجل " .
2- عن عبد الكريم الجبلي في مجلة كلية الأداب سنة 1934
إنة غير مخلوق وغير المخلوق أزلي والأزلي هو الله ودون سواة 
3- الشيخ محي الدين العربي في كتابة فقيه الحكم الجزء الثاني ص 35
الكلمة هي الله متجليا والكلمة هي اللاهوت في نفس الكتاب ص 13
إذا ما الفرق بين اللة وروح اللة وكلمتة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وعلي فكرة الأية " ا ل م سبح ربك الأعلي "
يعني إية( ا ل م ) ومتقلش إعجاز من الله لأن الإعجاز شئ يفهم وليس شئ غامض فما معناها نفسي أعرف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس علي فكرة أنا عندي تصور 
طبعا من المعروف أن القرأن كان غير منقط ولا مشكل وطبعا دا إعجاز من عند الله والله أعطي لنا عقلا علشان كدة 
1- لو بدلنا الباء بالياء لتصير " ا ل م سيح ربك الأعلي "
2- لو ضمينا ا ل م إلي كلمة سيح ماذا تكون المسيح
لتكون النتيجة *" المسيح ربك الأعلي "*
*شكرا لك لمتابعة القراءة وياريت محدش يقول الله أكبر تاني لأن لا منافس لله والله مش محتاج تشحيع علشان نقول إن الله أكبر .................*​


----------



## fadi11 (31 مايو 2006)

يعني دي اكبر كذبة ممكن يكتبها اي مسلم جاهل متل كل المسلمين يا اخي حرام عليكم يا مسلمين اللي بتفتروه علينا روحو شوفو المساجد الارهابية في السعودية و كل بلاد الاسلام  و اللي بتحرض على كره المسيحيين و انتو فاكرين حتى لو اسلم قسيس او شماس يعني دا حيؤثر في ايماننا بربنا يسوع لا يا سيدي خسئتوا و لكن اريد ان اقول شيئ واحد لكل مسلم يقوم بمثل هذا الكذب و الدجل اقول له (الكلاب تنبح و القافلة تسير)


----------



## نونو (15 يونيو 2006)

ربنا يزيد المسلمين


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2006)

نونو قال:
			
		

> ربنا يزيد المسلمين


 

رب امة ضحكت من جهلها و هبلها الامم...

هو رد هذا؟

ربنا يشفيك..


----------



## Coptic Man (17 يونيو 2006)

نونو قال:
			
		

> ربنا يزيد المسلمين



*وماله يزيد ما ومايزدش ليه

العدد في الليمون 

وربنا يبارك *


----------



## Michael (24 أغسطس 2006)

ينصر دينك يا محبة على كشف الاعيب اولاد الافاعى


----------



## magdy (24 أغسطس 2006)

*اخوتى الاحباء فى هذا المنتدى مسلمين ومسيحيين*
*سلام الله ربنا يسوع المسيح يكون مع الجميع وبعد*
*اولا : هذا الكاذب المخادع لم استطع قراءة اكاذيبه الى النهاية وسبق ان قرأنا وسمعنا من هذه النوعيات الكثير لأن اى مسيحى عادى مجرد من اى دراسات متخصصة فى المسيحية سوف يدرك انه كاذب لأنه خلط بين الكنائس المسيحية  وادعى انه شماس  وانه فى الكنيسة يسأل الشباب عن رسول الاسلام وتعالوا نناقش هذه الامور الثلاثة :-*
*1- يقول ان والده كان خادما فى جمعية الكتاب المقدس  وانه كان مبشرا للمسلمين وكون والده مبشرا فى جمعية الكتاب المقدس فهو من الكنائس الانجيلية او الرسولية التى لايوجد بها شمامسة  ولا صور ولا تماثيل وهذه اول كذبة او معلومة خاطئة تدل على جهله بالكنائس المسيحيةولن اكتب هنا معلومات عن الكنائس حتى لا يستفيد منها هذا المضل*
*2- يقول ان الشباب يسأل فى الكنيسة عن محمد رسول الاسلام  وهذه كذبة كبرى لأنه لم يحدث ابدا ان سأل طفل صغير او شاب او شابة عن رسول الاسلام  لأن الكنيسة اى كنيسة على اختلاف طوائفنا لاتناقش مثل هذه الامور لأنها لاتعنينا *
*3- يقول اننا نعلم اولادنا فى الكنيسة كراهية الاسلام والتعصب ودى كذبة كبرى لأن الجميع يعلم جيدا ان المسيحية تعلم الحب والسلام حتى محبة الاعداء ومستحيل الكنيسة تعلم ضد الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم الرب يسوع *
*   واقول لهذا الكاذب .. اذا كنت مسيحيا واسلمت فنحن غير اسفين على اسلامك لأنك اصلا غير مسيحى ولا تعرف شيئا نهائيا عن المسيحية وان كنت انا واثق انك غير مسيحى وان كنت غير مسيحى وتكتب هذه المعلومات الخاطئة لتشوه المسيحية امام اخوتنا المسلمين فأنت اسأت الى الاسلام بنشر هذه الاكاذيب وكنت استطيع بكل سهولة ان افند مزاعمك ولكنى لم اشأ ان تستفيد بعلومات صحيحة عن الكنيسة ربما تستغلها فى اكاذيب جديدة*
*واقول لأخوتى المسيحيين باختلاف طوائفكم انتم تعرفون كنائسكم جيدا واحييكم على فطنتكم وسرعة بديهتكم لكشف المخادع*
*واقول لاخوتى المسلمين  يقول القرآن الكريم لكم دينكم ولى دين ولامانع من المعرفة لكن خذوا معلوماتكم عن المسيحية من مصادرها الصحيحة واعتقد شبكة الانترنت مليئة بالكتب التى تتكلم عن المسيحية والمواقع التى تتكلم عن الاديان والمقارنة بينهم  وتستطيعون بمنتهى السهولة دخول اى كنيسة لتعرفوا اكاذيب هذا الانسان*​


----------



## VIRUSH34 (25 أغسطس 2006)

**********************************
*تم التحرير بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروج العضو عن الموضوع الرئيسي*
**********************************


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2006)

*خليك في الموضوع يا فايروش*


----------



## أنطونى (26 أغسطس 2006)

ياأخ تايجر انا لسة جاى من الكنيسة كان الموضوع هو المحبة سألنا أبونا عن معنى المسيحية قولنا ردود كتير بس هو قال المحبة للكل حتى أعدائك يعنى أ|وديع بيتكلم خطأ


----------



## VIRUSH34 (26 أغسطس 2006)

********************
*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
********************


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

*خليك في الموضوع الاصلي يا فايروش و بلاش نط لمواضيع خارجية و وضع لينكات لمواقع اخرى فهذا منموع في المنتدى*


----------



## الببلاوي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*لم تكن مسيحيا من قبل!*

أخي الطبيب الحبيب
أفترض صدقك في ما قلت، فالمحبة تصدق كل شيء فدعني أصدق كل ما قلت.  إلا أني أقول لك أنك فعلت غلطة عمرك والتي سيصعب عليك تصحيحها عندما تكتشف خطأك، وأتمنى أن تكتشف خطأك قبل موتك. فأنت اختبرت بنفسك أن المسيحية ليست من الصعب الخروج منها، لأنه من الصعب حقاً الدخول الحقيقي فيها لأن المسيحية الحقيقية النابعة من العلاقة الشخصية مع الله كأب تؤدي إلى تغيير في طبيعة الإنسان ليصير إنساناً روحيا، أما الإسلام فهو دين من السهل جداً الدخول فيه بل والدخول فيه قد يؤدي إلى شهرة عالمية ومواقع اليكترونية واختبارات واهتمام آخرين للرد عليها،،، وقد اختبرت حضرتك كل هذا، لكنه للأسف الشديد من الصعب جداً على من هو في الإسلام أن يتركه إذا اكتشف الحقيقة في وقت لاحق. ولا أعلم لماذا يخافون من أن يترك أحدهم الإسلام، ولماذا يخافون من حرية التبشير بالمسيحية؟ وما علينا بهذه المواضيع فهي ليست محور حديثي معك الآن.
أخي، دعني أقول لك اعتقادي الراسخ بأن حياتك السابقة في المسيحية كانت حياة سطحية جداً في علاقتك الشخصية مع الله المُخلص من خلال دم المسيح المسفوك على الصليب والذي وحده يرفع الخطية. قلت أنك كنت شماساً، ولا اعتراض، ووالدك كان، وجدك كان .... كل هذا جميل، بل وأيضاً كان لك احتكاك بأناس شكلوا في حياتك صورة سيئة عن المسيح، وهذا صحيح لأن معرفتك الشخصية بالمسيح كانت تعتمد على امور خارجية وتعتمد على صورته في الأخرين ولا تعتمد عليه هو شخصياً. دعني أسألك لتجيب في داخلك، ما مدي شبعك بالرب في علاقة شخصية يومية في فترة صلاة واختلاء بالحبيب بغض النظر عن الفترات التي كنت تقضيها كشماس في الكنيسة؟ دعني أسألك، هل استمتعت بحلاوة الله كأب وصديق وغافر للخطية؟ لا أنكر أن الصور التي رأيتها لأشخاص مسيحيين قد تكون شوهت عقلك عن المسيح، لكن هل تظن أن هذا الحكم على المسيح نفسه سليم؟ فبصفتك مسلم الآن، هل تقبل أن أصف نبيك محمد بأنه صاحب دعوى دموية لأن الكثير من أتباعه ارهابيين؟ هل لو تقابلت مع مسلمين كذبه، أو زناة، أو خلافه فهذا معناه أن الإسلام يحرض الناس على الخطية؟ ما رأيك؟ أعتقد أخي أنت بنيت شكك على المسيح لأنك رأيت ضعفات أناس مسيحيين حتى ولو كانوا قساوسة أو خلافه، فليس من معصوم إلا الله وحده. دعني أسألك ما مدي معرفتك للكتاب المقدس؟ هل قرأته كله؟ كم من المرات فعلت ذلك في خلال عمرك؟ هل واظبت على فحص الكتب المقدسة لتبحث فيها عن طريق الخلاص من الخطية؟ اعتقد اخي أنك لو فعلت ذلك بصدق ما كنت اقترفت خطأك هذا أبداً. ولكن ما أود أن أختم به كلامي معك أنك لم تكن أبداً مسيحياً من قبل، فالمسيحية ليست ديانة لكنها حياة شخصية يعيش فيها المسيح المصلوب المقام في حياة المؤمن. المسيحية هي شعار من تغيرت حياته بعمل نعمة الله المغيرة فتحولت طبيعته من طبيعة بشرية خطاءة إلى طبيعة روحانية تحارب الخطية وحياة مليئة باختبارات الغلبة على ابليس واعوانه وعلى حرب التشكيك التي يعملها ابليس باستمرار في قلوب الناس ليبعدهم عن الحياة الأبدية ليقضوا معه عذاب النار الأبدي. أخيراً أثق أنك لو كنت اختبرت الإيمان المسيحي الحقيقي، ما كنت تستطيع أبداً أن تترك حلاوته، قد يحدث للمؤمن أن يتقهقر في حياة النمو في القامة الروحية، لكنه لا يهلك إلا إذا كان من الأصل ابن الهلاك ولم يكن ابن نور. فأنت صديقي لم تكن قبلا في النور بل انتقلت من ظلمة إلى ظلمة. والأن ما زال لديك الفرصة في حياتك قبل الوفاة للتوبة الحقيقية لأول مرة في حياتك وتستطيع أن تطلب من الله أن يقودك إلى غفران الخطية في دم المسيح. والأمر لا يحتاج إلى رؤى وأحلام كما حدث معك فالشيطان نفسه يستطيع أن يظهر في صورة ملاك نور، لكن الأمر يحتاج إلى توجه واعي تماما بقرار شخصي لتسليم الحياة للمسيح المغير. والرب معك.


----------



## philip (11 نوفمبر 2006)

يا غلبان ييبان من اول وهله ان دي هي النسخة الاسلاميه من كتاب ( حارة النصاري ) للشيخ المسلم الذى اعتنق المسيحية بس يا خسارة وسعة منك اوى لانك عكيت كتير في القصة الي انت مش عارف تالفها 
حتروحوا من ربنا فين بكذبكم ده و لا ده كمان اتعلمتوه من رسولكم الكذاب


----------



## islam-guide (17 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن حد يدلنى على الايه اللى فيها "وعلي فكرة الأية " ا ل م سبح ربك الأعلي "" من رد   
happy_side أصل انا مسلم وبقالى 21 سنه مسلم و مشفتش ايه فيها كده
المعجزة فى القرءان لا يجب ان تكون مفهومة فى كل عصر بل المعجزه العامة هى القرءان فلن ياتى احد بمثله اما المعجزات الاخرى كورده كالدهان ففهمت فى عصر نا الحالى وهى معجزة فعلا


----------



## abn_al_mse7 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام ملك السلام مع جميعكم

لا اعرف بماذا اعلق علي هذا الجهل ولكن!!!!!  اريد ان اسأل سؤال واحد

هل تعتقد ايها الغافل(المسلم) انك عندما تاتي ببعض القصص الساذجه التي تدل علي سذاجه 

كاتبها اننا سندخل الاسلام؟؟؟ الجواب لا لا لا لا !!!!!!   تعلم لماذا ...لاننا نعرف اسلامك افضل منك 

و اقول لك معلومه مفيده اننا لا نقتنع بالاسلام لاننا نعرف ما هي جنه المسلمين(بيت دعاره)  و انا 

شخصيأ لا اريد ان ادخل هذا المكان القذر !!!اذا كان له وجود و ايضا انا اعلم ان الدين قد يكون 

وسيله لمعرفه الوهيم و صفاته و ارادته و حبه لك ولي و معرفه الدين و العمل به 

هو الطريق الوحيد الي المكان الذي ستقضي به ابديتك فعليك ان تختار و سريعا .و عندما تكون 

جنتك هكذا فعار عليك ان تظل في الاسلام الذي يعدك ببعض العاهرات(الحوريات)في المكان 

المفترض ان يكون مقدس .اطلب من الالله الحقيقي  ان يعلمك الحق و انا متأكد انه سيفرح بك


----------



## abn_al_mse7 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

و ستكون لي  مداخله عن جنه المسلمين  لاحقا و في المكان المناسب


----------



## the servant (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

سلام ونعمة,,,

الحقيقة انا مش لاقي كلام اقولة غير ربنا يبارك فيكم بجد شكلهم بقي وحش قوي

ياريت نلاقي اخ مسلم يرد علي الردود المقنعة دي ولا دي عادتهم يرموا الخبر الكدب
ويجروا دون اي دليل
(الرب يدافع عنكم وانت صامتون)


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

ههههههههه شكل المسلم بضحك وهو ينقل قصة كلها اخطاء


----------



## My Rock (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



ana 100 100 قال:


> ههههههههه شكل المسلم بضحك وهو ينقل قصة كلها اخطاء


 
بالفعل, مضحك جدا!! خصوصا بعدما هرب بعد ردنا و تفنيدنا لهذه الأكذوبة!!
:t11:


----------



## nonaa (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

يا بصراحع عجبنى جدا رد تونى
سيبوة ناس


----------



## coptic4ever (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

*رجاء محبه من اخوتى فى المسيح
لايجوز ان نسخر باى قصه او حوار مهما كان جارح لنا  او كاذب وهذا لطاعة اقول وتعاليم المسيح فنحن جميعاً نحرص على محبة الاخرين كما امرنا الرب حتى الاعداء منهم لانه اخبرنا بانه اى اجر نستحق اذا كنا نحب الذين احبونا فقط فاذا كان منا يجد من يسئ اليه نفعل كما امر المسيح نصلى من اجله ونطلب من الهنا الحى ان يخرجه من الظلمه الى النور
وشكراً لتفهم اخوتى وانا اعلم ان مايصدر منكم فى بعض الاوقات ليس بمثابة خروج عن تعاليم المسيح وانما حبأ فى الدفاع عن اسمه القدوس ولكن الله نفسه يدافع عنا وعن حقوقه ونحن صامتون فكل ماعلينا فقط توضيح الاموار ومازاد عن ذلك فهو عمل الله 
وشكر خاص لصاحب الموضوع على هذه المعلومات القيمه التى وضحت امام اعيونا فانت حقاً مثال للباحث عن الحق واذا كانت هذه الحواديت المؤلفه او بالفرض انها صادقه كافيه لتحقيق هدفك فى معرفة الله فلك بها وكما اخبرنا كتابنا المقدس قائلاً: تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم ........


 وشكر خاص للاخوه المسلمين وااسف لكم بالنيابه عن اخوتى فى المسيح حيث ان صوتنا واحد والمتكلم يغنى عن الكل 

                                     ننتظر المزيد من الحقائق الالهيه 
اما من يريد المعرفه دون البحث فها انا ونحن جميعاً خداماً لاجل كلمة الحق باسم المسيح ​*
*نعمه وبركة وسلام ربنا يسوع المسيح تكن معكم دائما وفى كل حين والى الابد امين*​


----------



## in_god_i_trust (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

معلش يا جماعة اعذروه 
اصله سنونو


----------



## كلام مش مهم (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> وماله مش عيب مفيش مانع من شوية فرفشة وضحك
> 
> ...






صدقنى انت هايل
ربنا يباركك ويحفظك



وبعدين يا كاتب الموضوع الظريف هذا
اما سبق وقرات عن مسلمين دخلو بالمسيحية



طبعا هتقولى قصص
او انهم ما كانوش يعرفو الاسلام كويس

طيب انا كنت حافظة القران كامل
وقريت تفسير ابن كثير

وبحمد ربنا انى عرفت الدين ده صح
لانى ارتحت بالمسيح


وربنا ينور قلبك


----------



## اسامه ماهر (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

ياجماعه الموضوع دة كله تاليف ومن خيال الاخوة المسلمين اهو كلام ابن عم حديد وكله فرقعه في الهوا ولكن ردا علي الاخت ميمي بتقول ان دينا مامرناش بكدة ولكن يااخت ميمي للاسف انتي لست علي درايه كافيه بدينك فدينك يقول ان الدين عند الله الاسلام وبهذة الكلامات جعل الاسلام دين الله والاديان الاخري هي كفر وامركم بان تقاتلو من ليس علي دين الاسلام وان لاتاخزكم بهم شفقه فان كانو اطفالا اونساء او ازواجا فيجب عليكم ان تقاتلوهم فهذا دينكم  اما ديننا نحن المسحين فيقول احبو مبغضيكم باركو لعنيكم وهذا هوة الفرق دينا ينص علي المحبه واما الاسلام فينص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ واسفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

هاذا المهتدي اسمه كذاب مؤيل وليس صمؤيل
وهذا شيء واضح جدا
اما بالنسبة لعمره فهو 90 سنة تقريبا 
اما لمنصبه قبل انا ينال الهدا 
فكان بابا 
تقريبا 
من شن هيك انا مصدقه بصراحة
ولكم جزيل الشكر هاهاهاهاهاهاهااهاهاههاهاهاهاهاهااههاهاههااهاهاههاه  
وانا بصراحة على يد كذاب مؤيل اهتديت والله يهدي من يشاء
هاهاهاهاهااهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهااهاهاهههههههاهاهاهااهاههههاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهه 
وكلامه اثر في اوي وزعزع ايماني بيسوع المسيح الحي  امين​


----------



## القلب الشجاع (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكم علي القصة الي بتبين انكم حتي مش عارفين تالفوا زي الناس  دانتوا اغبياء قوي  المسيحيين عارفين دينهم كويس قوي و عارفين الدين الاسلامي كمان كويس قوي و كلما قراوا في القران  اكثر اذداد ايمانهم بالانجيل اكتر و اكتر
مش جتعرفوا تضحكوا علينا يا اغبياء لان العيب مليكم  من راسكم الي ارجلكم


----------



## انت الفادي (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

علي فكرة هذه القصة او الرواية تذكرنا بشخصية مهمة جدا و احداث مهمة جدا
لانهفي القصة دي واحد جمع شوية معلومات عن المسيحية و الطوائف بس طبعا معلومات ناقصة و قام خلطها مع بعض و عمل منها قصة.....
لو لاحظنا من حوالي 1400 سنه في واحد برضو عمل نفس الحكاية.. جمع شوية معلومات عن المسيحية و اليهودية بس طبعا معلومات ناقصة كالعادة و معلومات غلط و راح كتبها في كتاب و قال 
انه وحي يوحي.
عرفنا ده مين؟؟
:d


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



انت الفادي قال:


> علي فكرة هذه القصة او الرواية تذكرنا بشخصية مهمة جدا و احداث مهمة جدا
> لانهفي القصة دي واحد جمع شوية معلومات عن المسيحية و الطوائف بس طبعا معلومات ناقصة و قام خلطها مع بعض و عمل منها قصة.....
> لو لاحظنا من حوالي 1400 سنه في واحد برضو عمل نفس الحكاية.. جمع شوية معلومات عن المسيحية و اليهودية بس طبعا معلومات ناقصة كالعادة و معلومات غلط و راح كتبها في كتاب و قال
> انه وحي يوحي.
> ...



صح فعلا كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير 
حلوة وملعوبة:bud:


----------



## sant felopateer (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

يعنى انت تيهينا و تقول لكم دينكم و لى دينى
طيب احنا كافرين ليه بتدخل منتدى كافرين؟


----------



## MR_HACKER (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

يا اخي في الانسانيه (انت الفادي) :

لا يمكن دراسة القرآن أو تعاليم الإسلام بطريقتكم هذه
ف انت لا تعلم ما معنى منسوخة 
وانت لم تقرأ القرآن أو تتأمل فيه 
ف انت لا تعلم الكثير عن القرآن و لو قرأته بتمعن و من داخلك انت لا تقرأه لمجرد أن تشكك فيه او انك من داخلك تقرأه و انت موقن أنك لن تقتنع و لن تريد الاقتناع ف لن تقتنع أبدا

ويا ليتك تبحث عن الجميل في القرآن و أنه لا يكره احدا على الدخول في الاسلام و تستمع لكلام الله سبحانه و تعالى و لكنكم تبحثون فقط عن أشياء تتداولونها سويا لكي تجعلوا من محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كذاب أو مجنون أو يجمع اي كلام و يقول انه وحي يوحى
بينما لا تدرك أي شئ عن القرآن و أنا لن اطيل في الكلام 
ف أقل ما أرد به هو تحية الإسلام (( السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ))


----------



## MR_HACKER (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



sant felopateer قال:


> يعنى انت تيهينا و تقول لكم دينكم و لى دينى
> طيب احنا كافرين ليه بتدخل منتدى كافرين؟



لما تنشر قسم تقول فيه فضائح الاسلام و تضع أشياء قذره فيه و تقول ان هذا من الاسلام يبقى ده احترام

لما تسب سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاه و السلام يبقى ده احترام

هل عمرك دخلت منتدى اسلامي و لقيتنا بنشتمكم و لا بنشتم في السيد المسيح ؟؟؟

ده السيد المسيح عيسى بن مريم ده نبي من عند الله و المسلم الذي لا يعترف بأن عيسى نبي و يؤمن بالمسيحية الصحيحة لهو كافر

بينما أنت تعترض على القرآن و كلمة يا أيها الكافرون 

بما أنك لا تعترف ب أن محمد نبي و أنت لا تعترف بالاسلام ف بالفعل أنت كافر بالاسلام و لتفهم معنى القرآن جيدا فبالفعل أنت تكفر بالاسلام بما أنك لا تعترف به و بالتالي ف لم تخطئ الآيه عندما قال المولى عز وجل 

"يا أيها الكافرون"   أي الكافرون بدين الله الاسلام 

فلا تأول الكلام على هواك كما اعتدت أن اقرأ في هذا المنتدى تأويلات كثيره للقرآن و لماني الآيات و الأحاديث
واقتباسكم لمعاني خاطئة تماما ثم في النهاية تسبون الرسول الاسلام


----------



## sant felopateer (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

يا اخي في الانسانيه (انت الفادي) :



> لا يمكن دراسة القرآن أو تعاليم الإسلام بطريقتكم هذه
> ف انت لا تعلم ما معنى منسوخة
> وانت لم تقرأ القرآن أو تتأمل فيه
> ف انت لا تعلم الكثير عن القرآن و لو قرأته بتمعن و من داخلك انت لا تقرأه لمجرد أن تشكك فيه او انك من داخلك تقرأه و انت موقن أنك لن تقتنع و لن تريد الاقتناع ف لن تقتنع أبدا



-اوكى يا سيدى احنا جهلة فى القران طب ليه اصلاً نتعب نفسنا و نقراه و ندرسه ما احنا ممكن نموت منلمسش القران بتاعك ده و كمان لو فعلاً كان القران مقنع للقيت الاشخاص اللى بتدرسوا بتسلم لكن فى القران تناقضات بينها حتى مسلمين و لو احنا مش فاهمين يعنى ايه منسوخ اكتب و اتحاور معنا و نشوف مين مش فاهم



> ويا ليتك تبحث عن الجميل في القرآن



انظر يا صديقى نحن الان نتكلم عن دين و مصير هل نبحث عن جميل و نتجاهل الباقى لكى نرضى من؟
نرضيك ام نرضى محمد ام نرضى الله ام نرضى مصيرنا؟ يجب ان تعلم ان السيئة تعم و اذا كل الاسلام فيها سىء لماذا نبحث عن الجميل و ذلك يسمى ضعف


> ويا ليتك تبحث عن الجميل في القرآن و أنه لا يكره احدا على الدخول في الاسلام و تستمع لكلام الله سبحانه و تعالى و لكنكم تبحثون فقط عن أشياء تتداولونها سويا لكي تجعلوا من محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كذاب أو مجنون أو يجمع اي كلام و يقول انه وحي يوحى



- لماذا نجعل من محمد كذاباً و انا قلت لك اننا نحب الراحة لكن لماذا نتعب انفسنا و نبين محمد كاذب و مدام محمد مش كداب اتفضل رد على الشبهات اللى تحوم حوله و كمان لو اننا هدفنا ان محمد يكون كداب يبقى اكيد فى حاجة دفعتنا اننا نقول كده مش علشان نغيظكم لا علشان نفوقكم

ما اسطيع ان انهى به هو اية من انجيلى تقول: تعلمون الحق و الحق يحرركم


----------



## MR_HACKER (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

*sant felopateer* 
ابن المخلص

*يا سيدي أنا لست عالما في الدين الاسلامي لكي استطيع الرد على كل تلك الشبهات التي تتحدثون عنها بل لمن يريد لاستفسار هو التحدث مع متخصصين في ذلك و بالتالي لا يمكن أبدا أن اكون 17 عاما فقط و أن اكون عالما بالدين*
*ف من المعقول أن تسأل متخصص و أن تجلس معه لتحاوره و تعلم منه كل شئ و ليس لكي تكتب أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مزواج أو شق امرأه لأنها هجته في الشعر ف انت لا تعلم عن الاسلام و عن محمد الا ما تدرسه انت *
*بينما أنت لم تسأل رجلا متخصصا في الاسلام و علومه و في الفقه لكي تأخذ منه المعلومه الصحيحه و بالتالي من المنطق لا يمكن أن تحاور شخصا لا يلم بأمور الاسلام كلها و بالاحكام لكي يحدثك أو يناقشك ثم في النهاية لا يرد أولا يستطيع الرد لأنه ليس على دراية بكل صغيرة و كبيرة في الاسلام *
*فلماذا لا تذهب الى اي مكان اسلامي اترى الدروس الاسلاميه و تعرف حقيقه الاسلام و ليس ما يظهر لكم ممن يدرسون لكم*
*وأكرر لا يمكنك محاورة شخص لا يلم بأمور الدين كلية و لا يمكنك أن يحاور شخص لكي تهزمه او تفوز عليه بل تتحدث لتتبين الحقيقه و ليس كمباريات المصارعه من يطرح الآخر أرضا هو الذي يفوز و شكرا لكم*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*
​


----------



## sant felopateer (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



> mr_hacker قال:
> 
> 
> > لما تنشر قسم تقول فيه فضائح الاسلام و تضع أشياء قذره فيه و تقول ان هذا من الاسلام يبقى ده احترام
> ...



و يا ريت برضه تعمل بالحديث ده: طلبت لاقاتل حتى يقولوا لا اله الا الله و محمد رسول الله
اقتلنى لكى ترتاح


----------



## sant felopateer (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



MR_HACKER قال:


> *sant felopateer*
> ابن المخلص
> 
> *يا سيدي أنا لست عالما في الدين الاسلامي لكي استطيع الرد على كل تلك الشبهات التي تتحدثون عنها بل لمن يريد لاستفسار هو التحدث مع متخصصين في ذلك و بالتالي لا يمكن أبدا أن اكون 17 عاما فقط و أن اكون عالما بالدين*
> ...



* اولا انا عمرى 14 سنة و مش عالم بدينى برضه لكنى انا شايف ان دينى واضح انى ادرسه فى السن ده كمان لو انت شايف انك صغير على المحاورة لا احد يقول لك ان تدخل و بدل انا اروح لعلماء المسلمين ادعوهم للمنتدى بتاعنا علشان نناقش معاهم مالتكنولوجيا اطورت و يكون فى علمك انا كنت بسال مدرس العربى بتاعى اسئلة و ارد على اسئلته برضه 
و يا ريت لو انت مش محاور متدخلش على المنتديات الحوارية و اكتب اللى انت تعرفه بس*


----------



## انت الفادي (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



MR_HACKER قال:


> يا اخي في الانسانيه (انت الفادي) :
> 
> لا يمكن دراسة القرآن أو تعاليم الإسلام بطريقتكم هذه
> ف انت لا تعلم ما معنى منسوخة
> ...



عزيزي مستر هاكر..
من قال لك اني لا اعرف عن القرأن؟؟ من قال لك اني لم اقرأه؟؟ من قال لك اني لا اعرف ما هو الناسخ و المنسوخ و اسباب و احكام النسخ ؟؟
و المنسوخ تلاوة و باقي حكما و المنسوخ تلاوة و حكما  و و و و و 
ما ادراك اني لست علي دراية؟؟
هل تحاورت معي حتي تحكم مثل هذا الحكم؟؟؟
و بعدين ايه كلمة ليتك تبحث عن الجميل في القرأن؟؟ هل معني كلامك انه بالفعل يوجد جميل و سئ في القرأن؟؟ هل اعتبر هذا اعتراف منك بوجود سئ في القرأن؟؟
عزيزي المصيبة هي انكم انتم من لا يعرف ما هو الناسخ و المنسوخ كأفراد شعب و ليس كعلماء.
فماذا موقفك بعد ان تكون طيلة حياتك تتشدق بأية و يأتي شيخ من شيوخ الاسلام و يقول لك هذه منسوخة؟؟؟
ارجوا ان تبحث في الكتب الاسلامية عن هذه الاية و ستجد انها منسوخة.


----------



## MR_HACKER (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

*sant felopateer* 
ابن المخلص


أولا بالنسبه لما تضعونه من فيديوهات و غيره ف من الممكن أن أذهب الى اليو تيوب و أنت تعلم و آتي لك ب آلاف الفيديوهات مثل ما تنشره عنا و لكن الدين ليس هكذا

سأقول لك شئ ان لم تكمن تعلمه ف هذه معلموه لك

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
"*اوصيكم* *باقباط مصر* خيرا فان لكم فيهم نسباً وصهراً "

فهل رأيت كم أن النبي يوصينا بكم خيرا فقد تزرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من مارية القبطية 

وبالنسبة لما يفعله البعض في منتديات أخرى كما تقول أنهم يسبونكم في منتديات أخرى فهذا شئ خاطئ تماما و ليس من الاسلام ذلك فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
"المسلم من سلم الناس من لسانه ويده "

وقد قال الناس وليس المسلمون بينما لا علاقة لي بمن يسبونكم أو يشتمونكم فاذا بحثت أنت الاخر ستجد منكم من يسبنا على المواقع الاسلاميه و هذا وارد جدا بين الطرفين

عندما تجد أحدا يكتب عنوان لموضوع فضيحة لمحمد أو أنه ماجن أو كذاب ف لأعتقد أن ذلك سبا و ليس مناقضه كما تقول


بالنسبه لانك شايف ان المسيح الهك فبالتالي ليس من حقي الاعتراض فهذا رأيك و أنت حر تماما فيما تعتقد لأن الدين لله وحده وما تعتقده أنت تتحمله بالفعل و بالتالي ليس من حق أحد أن يجبرك على شئ

بالنسبه لما تقوله عن الهي الذي يأمرني بقتل الآخرين و ان العنهم بالكفر 

ف انا اقول لك ( ما دمت لا تقتنع بالاسلام ف أنت تكفر به و بالتالي انا اؤمن بالمسيحيه الصحيحه و لكن توارد الأناجيل و اختلافها و منها القديم و الحديث و غيره ف أنا لا أعلم كثيرا عن المسيحيه التي تتناولونها ف أنا أكفر بالمسيحية أيضا 
فلتفهم معنى كلمة كافر بالمعنى الذي أقصده و ليس الذي تريده أنت

وبالنسبه للحديث 
ف انت تأخذ معنى واحد و هو أن يقاتل المسلم الاخر حتى يجعله يقول لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

لا يا اخي في الانسانيه ف انت تفهم الحديث كما تريد أنت فقد أمر الرسول أن يقاتل من يقاتلوه ولو تدري بالغزوات و حروب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فسوف تجد أنه في كل مرة يبدأ الكفار بالحرب

ولك مثال في غزوه بدر : هاجر المسلمون للمدينه فسلب منهم أموالهم و ملابسهم و تجارتهم و وبيوتهم و كل ما يملكون فقط لكي يهاجروا مع الرسول و بالتالي كان لابد من الحرب لاستعاده ما سلبه الكفار و في غزوة أحد قام الكفار بحشد جيوشهم لقتل محمد و من معه و بالتالي كان لابد من أن يحاربهم و ليس فقط لأجل الحرب بل ليدافع عن نفسه و عن الاسلام

وفي غزوات أخرى كثيرة كان اليهود ينقضون العهد مع رسول الله وياولون قتله بعدما يؤمنهم على نفسهم و أولادهم و أموالهم و لكنهم يخونوه و بالتالي فلا بد من حربهم أيضا 

والأمثلة كثيرة

والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته


​


----------



## sant felopateer (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

*انتظر ردك على ما قاله الاخ الحبيب انت الفادى
و صراحة رده مقنع جداً و اتمنى انك ترد و تورينا الحق زى ما تزعم يا مستر هاكر*


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

كفى خروجا عن الموضوع
يا مستر هاكر, لو عندك شكوى او اعتراض اطرحها في قسم الشكاوي
ما دخل بكائك و عويلك في هذا الموضوع؟
اي مشاركة اخرى خارجة عن صلب الموضوع ستحذف


----------



## MR_HACKER (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



انت الفادي قال:


> عزيزي مستر هاكر..
> من قال لك اني لا اعرف عن القرأن؟؟ من قال لك اني لم اقرأه؟؟ من قال لك اني لا اعرف ما هو الناسخ و المنسوخ و اسباب و احكام النسخ ؟؟
> و المنسوخ تلاوة و باقي حكما و المنسوخ تلاوة و حكما  و و و و و
> ما ادراك اني لست علي دراية؟؟
> ...



لا يا اخي في الانسانيه لم اقد بجملة الجميل في القرآن أن هناك السئ و الجيد بل أقصد أن تترك الأجزاء التي تريد أنت اتن تتشك فيها و أن تخرج منها الاخطاء وانظر الى أحكامه و تشريعاته 

ف أنا عاعلم أنكم تورثون في مصر بتشريع الاسلام على حد علمي

ولكني لم اقصد بتاتا أن القرآن به س و جميل بل أقصد فقط أن تترك الأجزاء التي لا تريد أنت ان تفهمها و تتعنت أمامها لكي تجعلها خطأ و تناقض و بالتالي فلتبحث عن الكثير مما فيه ولن تحصيها و بالتالي تعرف و تعلم أن القرآن هو كلام الله و شكرا لك و السلام عليكم و رححمة الله تعالى و بركاته


----------



## MR_HACKER (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



My Rock قال:


> كفى خروجا عن الموضوع
> يا مستر هاكر, لو عندك شكوى او اعتراض اطرحها في قسم الشكاوي
> ما دخل بكائك و عويلك في هذا الموضوع؟
> اي مشاركة اخرى خارجة عن صلب الموضوع ستحذف



شكرا يا سيدي على الكلام الجميل و بكاي و عويلي هذا الذي تقصده ستعلم أنه الحق عن قريب ان شاء الله و شكرا لك يا اخي ان اضع مشاركات في الموضوع ثانية حتى لا أدع لأحد فرصة لاختلاق خطأ لي 
وشكرا و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## sant felopateer (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



MR_HACKER قال:


> *sant felopateer*
> ابن المخلص
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sant felopateer (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



My Rock قال:


> كفى خروجا عن الموضوع
> يا مستر هاكر, لو عندك شكوى او اعتراض اطرحها في قسم الشكاوي
> ما دخل بكائك و عويلك في هذا الموضوع؟
> اي مشاركة اخرى خارجة عن صلب الموضوع ستحذف



:fun_oops: اسف يا ماى روك عن خروجى عن صلب الموضوع اصل فى حاجات تحتاج الى رد و اعتقد ان الموضوع سمح بيها انها تنطق دلوقتى و اكرر اسفى لك


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

فهل رأيت كم أن النبي يوصينا بكم خيرا فقد تزرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من مارية القبطية 
بدي تقولي كم امراءة  تزوج الرسول واوصى بها 
سؤالي يعني لازم يتزوج الرسول من بنت من  شعب معين وبعدين يوصي بهاذا الشعب 
على هيك حالة يعني مافي شعب ما وصى فيه الرسول شوفو اديش هو رحيم
نحنا كفار وملحدين على قول رسولك 
بس لما تزوج من  بنت من الكفار
اوصى فيهم
يا اخي وما بدنا هل الوصاية


----------



## veronika (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

احب اقول للي كاتب الموضوع  
ان كلامك اهبل  اوي
و احب اقولك انك بتكدب
اولا  في مدارس الاحد مش  بيجيبوا  سيرة الاسلام اصلا  ولا في الكنيسة كلها
وكلامك دة بياكد انك ماتعرفش اصلا يعني ايه مدارس الاحد
ودي اول نقطة بتبين كدبك
و مين قال انهم في الاديرة بيجيبوا مهاجمين للاسلام  غير خيالك المريض
و مين قال ان اللي يقرا القران يبقى كافر
ماعندناش الكلام دة مافيش حاجة اسمها كافر اصلا دة في دينك بس
ولو حضرتك كنت مسيحي كنت عرفت لية ربنا قبل الاهانةو الصلب
لكن غلطك دليل على جهلك
و مين قال انشاء الله ان الكنيسة بتفرق بين غني و فقير و اغاني ايه اللي بتقول عليها
احب اقولك اللي جالك في الحلم دة اذا كنت حلمت هو الشيطان ماهو يقدر ياخد صورة ملاك و لو كنت مسيحي  كنت عرفت تفرقدة صوت ربنا ولا الشيطان
و عيب لما تتكلم و تقول ان احنا بنعبد القديسين 
احب اقولك ان القصة اللي انت مالفها  فاشلة و كلامك دليل على كدبك
و انك عمرك ما 
 كنت مسيحي 
عيب و كفاية ادعاءات و كذب


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

حاج كذب 
حاج كذب  
والله يا فيرونيكا 
فعلا حاج كذب


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

فعلا حاج كذب


----------



## kalati79 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



oesi_no قال:


> مفيش رقبة على تلك المواقع
> وبالتالى فلسنا ندرى اذا كان كلامة صح ام خطأ
> وعموما الموقع اسلامى واضح المعالم جدا
> وربنا يسامحة على اللى عملة فى نفسة
> ...



و لو كان الموقع اسلامي  هو غير مضمون ففيه اسئلة ليست لها اجابات عندكم ادا كان محمدا كادبا لمادا تركه الله ينشر دعوته 23 عاما:smi411:


----------



## انت الفادي (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

اذا كان الشيطان كذاب ..لماذا تركه الله يفسد الارض لملايين السنين؟؟؟
يعني الشيطان و لا محمد ابو 23 سنه؟؟
ما تعقل كده و تهدا


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

اذا ترك الرب الشيطان حي حتى هي الدقيقة 
ليش بدو ما يخلي الرسول يقوم بدعوته
وبعدين الرب له حكمته من كل شئ
واكيد في كتير ناس اشرار وهنن مبسوطين اكتر من الطيبين
وهاد الامر انت وغيرك بتعرفوه​


----------



## emad73 (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

:smi420:





Coptic Man قال:


> وماله يا اخت ميمي فيه كتير ممكن ياسالم واحنا مش انكرنا الموضوع ده
> 
> بس بيكونوا مش عارفين حاجة عن المسيحية
> 
> ...


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكذوبة قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

لا اله الا المسيح
كفاية تشتيت للموضوع


----------



## أحب ربي (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكذوبة قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

ممكن أفهم مشاركتي حذفت ليه هنا؟؟؟

لما نكتب في الحوار الإسلامي تحذفوا و تقولوا اكتبم في الشبهات

كتبنا في الشبهات 

بدل ما تردوا تحذفوا الرد؟؟

يبقى مش عارفين تردوا صح؟


----------



## fredyyy (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكذوبة قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

*الأستاذ / أحب *

*من أول 4 مشاركات داخل تخبط وتقول *

*يبقى مش عارفين تردوا صح *

*كن ضيفاً لطيفاً فنحترمك*


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكذوبة قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



أحب ربي قال:


> ممكن أفهم مشاركتي حذفت ليه هنا؟؟؟
> 
> لما نكتب في الحوار الإسلامي تحذفوا و تقولوا اكتبم في الشبهات
> 
> ...


 
كبر عقلك يا شاطر
لما تفهم الموضوع و تعرف تبقى فيه دون تشتيت, عود تعال و قول ليه تحذفوا ردودي..


----------



## أحب ربي (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكذوبة قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



My Rock قال:


> كبر عقلك يا شاطر
> لما تفهم الموضوع و تعرف تبقى فيه دون تشتيت, عود تعال و قول ليه تحذفوا ردودي..



طيب حيث كده ممكن أكتب الرد تاني و نشوف هل فيه تشتيت و لا لأ و تبين سبب حذفك لكلامي و بعد كده احذف

و تسيب الحكم للناس 

إيه رايك؟؟؟


----------



## kalati79 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكذوبة قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



My Rock قال:


> لا اله الا المسيح
> كفاية تشتيت للموضوع



اين هي مداخلتي يا زعيم  لعل سؤالي لا جواب له
او لعلك ستقول لي انا الاخر ادهب الى قسم الشبهات


----------



## أحب ربي (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكذوبة قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



kalati79 قال:


> اين هي مداخلتي يا زعيم  لعل سؤالي لا جواب له
> او لعلك ستقول لي انا الاخر ادهب الى قسم الشبهات




هههههههه نفس الموضوع حصل معاك؟؟


----------



## emy (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكذوبة قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



> يزرعون بذور الحقد السوداء في عقول الأطفال ومنها: -
> 
> 1- المسلمون اغتصبوا مصر من المسيحيين وعذبوا المسيحيين.
> 
> ...


_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_بجد ضحكتنى وانا ماليش نفس اضحك _
_وقولنالهم كمان ان المسلمين دول وحشين يااااى صح هههههههههههههههههه_
_بصراحه انا لو هقتبس المفروض اقتبس الموضوع كله اضحك عليه _​


----------



## emy (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



kalati79 قال:


> و لو كان الموقع اسلامي هو غير مضمون ففيه اسئلة ليست لها اجابات عندكم ادا كان محمدا كادبا لمادا تركه الله ينشر دعوته 23 عاما:smi411:


_ينشر دعوه علشان الانسان هو اللى يميز بين الصح والغلط _
_مهو ربنا مش مدى للانسان العقل كده_​


----------



## Fadie (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكذوبة قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

سابه ينشر دعوته لمدة 23 عاماً زى ما سايب ابليس ينشر دعوته بردو فى الأرض لآلاف السنين لحد دلوقتى!


----------



## kalati79 (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكذوبة قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



Fadie قال:


> سابه ينشر دعوته لمدة 23 عاماً زى ما سايب ابليس ينشر دعوته بردو فى الأرض لآلاف السنين لحد دلوقتى!



في مداخلتي التي حدفها المشرف و لست اعرف  لحد الان لمادا ؟
اما بخصوص سؤالك اختي  فابليس لم يتعهد الله بقتله في التوراة اما النبي الكادب فقد قالت التوراة ان الله سيقتله الا تقرئين العهد القديم
التثنية 18/20-22
اعمال 5/38-39


----------



## أحب ربي (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكذوبة قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*



kalati79 قال:


> في مداخلتي التي حدفها المشرف و لست اعرف  لحد الان لمادا ؟
> اما بخصوص سؤالك اختي  فابليس لم يتعهد الله بقتله في التوراة اما النبي الكادب فقد قالت التوراة ان الله سيقتله الا تقرئين العهد القديم
> التثنية 18/20-22
> اعمال 5/38-39



بارك الله فيك يا أخي 

منتظر معاك نشوف هيردوا إزاي


----------



## fredyyy (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكذوبة قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

*kalati79*

*ها هما النصان ... ضع سؤالك بوضوح*


*اعمال : 5*

*39 وَإِنْ كَانَ مِنَ اللهِ فَلاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَنْقُضُوهُ لِئَلاَّ تُوجَدُوا مُحَارِبِينَ لِلَّهِ أَيْضاً». 
40 فَانْقَادُوا إِلَيْهِ. وَدَعُوا الرُّسُلَ وَجَلَدُوهُمْ وَأَوْصُوهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُوا بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ ثُمَّ أَطْلَقُوهُمْ. 
41 وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَذَهَبُوا فَرِحِينَ مِنْ أَمَامِ الْمَجْمَعِ لأَنَّهُمْ حُسِبُوا مُسْتَأْهِلِينَ أَنْ يُهَانُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِهِ. *
*تثنيه : 18 *

*20 وَأَمَّا النَّبِيُّ الذِي يُطْغِي فَيَتَكَلمُ بِاسْمِي كَلاماً لمْ أُوصِهِ أَنْ يَتَكَلمَ بِهِ أَوِ الذِي يَتَكَلمُ بِاسْمِ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى فَيَمُوتُ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيُّ. 
21 وَإِنْ قُلتَ فِي قَلبِكَ: كَيْفَ نَعْرِفُ الكَلامَ الذِي لمْ يَتَكَلمْ بِهِ الرَّبُّ؟ 
22 فَمَا تَكَلمَ بِهِ النَّبِيُّ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ وَلمْ يَحْدُثْ وَلمْ يَصِرْ فَهُوَ الكَلامُ الذِي لمْ يَتَكَلمْ بِهِ الرَّبُّ بَل بِطُغْيَانٍ تَكَلمَ بِهِ النَّبِيُّ فَلا تَخَفْ مِنْهُ».*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكذوبة قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

*كدة يا روك انت ومينا 
تسيبوا الموضوع ده كدة 
كدة انا اتزهزت فى ايمانى وخلاص 
هنطق وهقول الشهادة 
استنى كدة اه جاية 


خلاص هقولها 



الا الله الا الله 






يسوع المسيح هو الله 

اختشوا بقى على دمكم شوية 
كفاية حرام عليكم ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكذوبة قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

*اولا يا سكر يالى بتقول انهم بيعلمهوهم فى مدراس الاحد كره الاسلام
الانجيل مليان بقصص الجميلة والامثال الى بنعلمها لولدنا 
وعلى فكرة انا خادمة فى مدارس الاحد


ثانيا الى بيقول عنده 17 سنة وصغير داود النبى غلب جليات الى قدة عشر مرات 
واقولك حاجة تغليها فى سرك لو حد قالك يا صغنتت قوله 
(لا يستهن احد بحداثتك) خليها فى سرك

وابقوا سلمولى على الى كاتب القصة​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكذوبة قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

++دليل كذب صاحب المقال ، موجود فى نفس كلامه ، إذ يقول :- 
((( * وخرجت في السادسة صباحا ودخلت كنيسة ( جرجس وأنطونيوس ) وكانت الصلاة قائمة، وكانت الصالة مليئة بالصور والتماثيل للمسيح و مريم و الحواريين وآخرين إلي البطرك السابق ( كيرلس ) .....  )))
+++ فذكره للبطرك السابق الأنبا كيرلس ، يعنى أنه يتكلم عن كنيسة أورثوذكسية .
+++++ ولكن الكذب ليس له رجلين -- كما يقول المثل -- فقد سقط فى ذكر أن هذه الكنيسة ، بها تماثيل .
+++ ولو كان مسيحياً أورثوذكسياً --- متربياً فى الكنيسة إلى هذه الدرجة التى ذكرها --- لما سقط فى ذكره  بأن الكنيسة بها تماثيل . 
+++++ فكل أورثوذكسى --- حتى السطحيين وليس المتربين فى الكنيسة كما إدعى --- يعرف جيداً أنها لا يوجد بها تماثيل مطلقاً .
++++++ ولكنها حيلة العاجزين عن إيجاد شخص حقيقى ، فيلجأون للكذب .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكذوبة قسيس مصري يعلن اسلامه*

+++++ نحن نتكلم عن مقالٍ ، بين أيدينا ، نفحصه ، فنكتشف ما فيه من تلفيقات ، دليلاً على كذب صاحبه ، ودليلاً على تبنى الكذب من ناقله ، بدون فحص ، وكأنه وجد فى الكذب معينه وسنده .
+++ فلماذا نقفز من الموضوع إلى موضوع آخر ، وهل الكذب السابق مات ، على نظام : "اللى فات مات " ؟؟؟ هل الخطية تسقط بالتقادم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
++++++ لا يا سيدى ، الكذب لا يسقط بالتقادم ، بل إن الله سيحاسب الكاذب ومـُحـِب الكذب ، معاً ، وسيطردهم من النعيم الأبدى ، إلى الجحيم الأبدى  :- 
*[ لأن خارجاً .. كل من يـُـحـِـب ويصنع كذباً ]​*
روء22: 15 .​


----------

